# Equine Herpes virus outbreak



## wildoak (May 15, 2011)

There has been a good bit of posting the last day or so on facebook about an equine herpes virus outbreak in the cutting horse world.....just fyi. It is the neurological strain, and several horses have died. They are taking appropriate measures, some shows are being cancelled. From what I read, problems started at a show in Ogden UT but horses haul from all over, so just use caution this summer and don't haul sick horses!

Jan


----------



## mizbeth (May 15, 2011)

Wow, this is not good! I understand there are no vaccines for prevention of the neorological strain?

Wonder where it started - prior to the show?


----------



## sedeh (May 15, 2011)

Not good news! Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## valshingle (May 15, 2011)

Jan - Thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 15, 2011)

As a owner, breeder and exhibitor of Quarter Horses we have been getting a lot of updates and alerts in regards to this. The EVH1 which is the neurological form of this virus reared its ugly head at a large cutting in Ogden as well as at a Southern California Cutting near Bakersfield. I have also heard reports of it now in Colorado. There is NO vaccine for this for of the virus either. It virus is shed by the horse through mucus & saliva while a horse is running the fever. From what I hear, the virus can last for awhile on stall walls, buckets, your own clothes, etc...., anything that a infected horse contaminates. IF you are traveling it is always a good idea to disinfect stall walls and doors, as well as any buckets, cross ties, etc.... PLus you should take your horses temperature every day if not twice a day. The first symptom is a fever! Any suspected horse should be isolated away from all other horses and a vet called. This is very serious and potentially devastating for all horses, both large and small!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 15, 2011)

I've got it on the BP - here's the link.

http://www.nchacutting.com/

Liz R.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2011)

Good to know. Reposted the cutting horse link on Facebook just now.


----------



## epetrilli (May 15, 2011)

Unfortunately I can confirm that we do have multiple cases here in Colorado and the outbreak here has been fatal in some locations. I agree with Sandy and urge everyone traveling with horses to always disinfect your stalls, trailers and tack upon arrival and after departure from any public facility. It is up to prudent horse owners to limit the exposure of sick or carrier animals and prevent the spread of this and any infectious disease!! These illnesses are rapid spread and quick acting so please be cautious when showing!


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 15, 2011)

This is (unfortunately) a normal occurrence that happens every year, all over the country. Always assume that its out there! Keep your horses up to date on their Rhino vaccines (there are two that have been shown to be (mildly) effective in helping prevent it). Always act as though the horses at the shows are all infected!


----------



## SammyL (May 15, 2011)

All my horses were infected last winter. All seven. One mare died.

My yearling filly showed the neurological form this spring after a bad episode of enteritis/sand colic.

None of them have ever left their pasture.

I hope everyone's horses stay safe!


----------



## epetrilli (May 15, 2011)

It is very important to note in this case that the EHV 1 is not common Rhino, and there are no effective vaccines against this form neurologic equine herpes so awareness, education and isolation are the only preventative measures. It is always good to vaccinate against rhino as well but these recent outbreaks over the past several months in numerous states are a different strain and must be taken seriously in order to limit the spread and possible mutation leading to resistance of this disease. Best to be safe disinfect and monitor your horses very closely!!


----------



## Sandy B (May 16, 2011)

PEOPLE PLEASE BE INFORMED!! This is the NEUROLOGICAL strain of EVH-1 and your normal Rhino vaccinations will not help against this. Just heard tonight about many more shows (large horse) are being cancelled and some states are going in to quarantine. Please see this link from the CDFA for more information:

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/animal_health/equine_herpes_virus.html


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 16, 2011)

The anti-abortion EHV-1 vaccines do help prevent the neuro version. They aren't full protection but they do help.


----------



## Sandy B (May 16, 2011)

I disagree- This strain of EVH-1 (neurological)- there is NO proven vaccine. It is a different mutation of the other forms of Rhino- the type that cause coughs, fever, nasal discharge and abortion or still-births in late term mares. Think of it like our yearly flu vaccine. When we say we got a "flu shot", it protects us from many certain strains of flu (anticipated for the year) but may not protect us from others- remember the "swine flu"? The year that it reared its ugly head there was no vaccine. In spite of millions having "flu shots", lots still got the swine flu. Unfortunately- veterinarians/scientists have yet to come up with a vaccine for this mutation of Rhino (the neurological form of EVH-1).

I will say that a healthy horse, especially older virus resistant (ie; already exposed) horses, have a much better chance then the typical younger horses who tend to be prone to contracting Rhino (all forms). However, even older horses can "carry" the disease back to the younger ones.

As I hear more information, I will pass it along.



Nathan Luszcz said:


> The anti-abortion EHV-1 vaccines do help prevent the neuro version. They aren't full protection but they do help.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 16, 2011)

Seriously listen to what epetrilli has to say. She is a boi chemist for the gov in biodefence. She works at csu in infectious diseases. She won't give her credentials but I will. This is serious stuff.


----------



## My2Minis (May 16, 2011)

What is the best way to disinfect stalls when you go to a show?


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 16, 2011)

Re: stall cleaning/trailer etc: "Virkon S" (can get from Valley Vet http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=063c7eba-a7ff-4ceb-bf52-7463c15bf346&gas=virkon) works very well. Mix into a little hand pump lawn sprayer and spray on the stall. Wait 5-10 min, put your horse in.

Re: Rhino/EHV. There are four types of herpes. One causes respiratory issues. One causes abortions. A second strain of the abortion version is the neuro version. And finally there is the sexually transmitted version (yes, mares and stallions can get herpes). Because of the simularity of EHV-1 and EHV-1b the vaccine (while DEFINATELY not perfect, or even great) does offer SOME protection.


----------



## Sandy B (May 16, 2011)

Here is a recent article(5/16) with an interview of a Colorado Expert (vet)

http://www.equinechronicle.com/breaking-news/recent-equine-herpesvirus-ehv-1-outbreak-what-you-need-to-know.html


----------



## love_casper (May 16, 2011)

So far two barns in Weld County, CO have been put under lockdown, and I have heard CSU has as well. I live in Weld County and am close to the college. We've decided not to take in the new boarders we had scheduled, and we are quarantining the 2 that came in yesterday as best as we can.

Our immediate neighbors don't have horses and ours haven't left the property recently so we should be okay. And the two that just came weren't kept with other horses.

But it's all still a little too close for comfort.


----------



## Sandy B (May 16, 2011)

I am now hearing that Arizona has confirmed cases and deaths from it. Al Dunning (the popular reiner, cowhorse, cutter, clinician) has confirmed several of his horses have it but no deaths yet. He is in AZ also. I have heard that Texas has several cases too and my vet confirmed that there are two horses at UC Davis with it. Murieta Equestrian Center (in Rancho Murieta, Ca) has cancelled all their events at this huge show facility for the next 21 days at least, not to mention many other breed associations have cancelled theirs. I say.... its better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## ardie&sparki (May 16, 2011)

WSU is shut down and in quarantine as well now. Many of our local barns are shutting down also; worrying about overnight haul ins and those coming from shows.


----------



## valshingle (May 16, 2011)

I just got this email regarding EHV-1 and Texas:

I Equine Herpesvirus Awareness

An outbreak of Equine Herpesvirus (EHV-1) has been traced to horses that attended the National Cutting Horse Association’s (NCHA) Western National Championships in Odgen, UT on April 30 - May 8, 2011. Affected horses have been identified in Colorado. Additional states have possible cases pending and/or are looking for animals that attended the event and returned home.

Texas does not currently have any confirmed positives. The Texas Animal Health Commission (TAHC) has identified all horses that attended the show in Utah and are currently working on contacting the equine owners and advising them to isolate exposed horses for at least two weeks, follow good biosecurity practices and watch for possible clinical signs.

EHV-1 Information

Equine Herpes Virus is a common virus in equine populations worldwide. There are several strains of the virus, with EHV-1 and EHV-4 being most often involved in clinical disease. EHV-1 can cause respiratory disease, abortion and neurologic disease. The neurologic disease is sometimes referred to as Equine Herpes Myeloencephalopathy (EHM.) Although EHV-1 is highly contagious among horses, it does not pose a threat to human health.

Transmission

EHV is transmitted primarily by aerosol and through direct and indirect contact. Aerosol transmission occurs when infectious droplets are inhaled. The source of infectious droplets is most often respiratory secretions. In the case of abortions, virus may be present in the placenta, fetal membranes and fluid, and aborted fetuses.

Direct horse-to-horse contact is a common route of transmission of the virus, but indirect transmission is also important. This occurs when infectious materials (nasal secretions, fluids from abortions, etc.) are carried between infected and non-infected horses by people or fomites (inanimate objects such as buckets, etc).

Signs of EHV-1

Fever is one of the most common clinical signs and often precedes the development of other signs. Respiratory signs include coughing and nasal discharge. Abortions caused by EHV generally occur after 5 months of gestation. Neurologic signs associated with EHM are highly variable, but often the hindquarters are most severely affected. Horses with EHM may appear weak and uncoordinated. Urine dribbling and loss of tail tone may also be seen. Severely affected horses may become unable to rise.

It is important to remember that none of these signs are specific to EHV, and diagnostic testing is required to confirm EHV infection. Also, many horses exposed to EHV never develop clinical signs.

What to do if you suspect your horse has been exposed

If you suspect your horse has been exposed to EHV, contact your veterinarian. In general, exposed horses should be isolated and have their temperatures monitored twice daily for 10 days. If an exposed horse develops a fever or other signs consistent with EHV infection, diagnostic testing should be performed. Testing of healthy horses is generally not recommended.

Useful Links/Resources

· http://www.aqha.com/

· http://www.nchacutting.com/

· http://www.nchacutting.com/ag/shows/pdf/csu_20110515.pdf

· http://www.aaep.org/pdfs/control_guidelines/Equine%20Herpes%20Virus.pdf

· http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahss/equine/ehv/

Yvonne "Bonnie" Ramirez

Director of Public Information


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 16, 2011)

I have a horse at a local trainer for conditioning. They are going to a show in Illinois this weekend. Although my horse isn't going, they will obviously be bringing their show horses home and he will then be around those horses that went to the show. Should I be concerned? Thoughts?


----------



## wpsellwood (May 16, 2011)

I would be concerned Parmela. There isn't any vaccine for it. SCARY


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 16, 2011)

I am rethinking showing the last two shows. I would never get over making them sick for a ribbon. I am going to wait and see....


----------



## wpsellwood (May 16, 2011)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> I am rethinking showing the last two shows. I would never get over making them sick for a ribbon. I am going to wait and see....


some are dying, this is just awful


----------



## epetrilli (May 16, 2011)

This is a wide and rapidly spreading outbreak, it will not be out of the question to see a multi-state quarantine very soon. At this point if you are in Colorado, California, Texas, or Arizona I would not advise traveling with your horses unless necessary. There are other states affected however positive confirmation has not been made as of yet. Extensive genomic testing is currently being performed to identify this strain which is most closely related to EHV-1, or EHM, Equine herpesvirus myeloencephalopathy.

The best possible thing for us to do as responsible horse owners is to be aware, get educated and stay informed Know that there is no vaccine, no real cure, and only very limited treatment options, so that leaves us with prevention and isolation. I encourage anyone who is concerned about their horses to contact your veterinarian or local state veterinary office who will have up to date information on this outbreak for your county. Please do not panic, or make any mal-informed decisions on treatment (or vaccination) without speaking to a Veterinary professional about this situation. Increased resistance of this strain will only make this disease stronger and the outbreak more severe.

Also note that some counties have already placed travel restrictions on all horses and livestock and suspended equine events, please contact your local coordinators prior to leaving for any planned shows or clinics.

Always better to be safe than sorry





I do have a very helpful PDF brochure on EHV EHM, however it is not allowing me to attach it here. Sorry, feel free to email me if you would like a copy.

Erin

APHIS equine_herpesvirus_brochure_2009.pdf


----------



## JennyB (May 16, 2011)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> I am rethinking showing the last two shows. I would never get over making them sick for a ribbon. I am going to wait and see....


I agree 100%...we were going to show a really nice yearling colt this year, but until I hear different we will not be hauling him about and having him get sick and maybe die for a few ribbons. This is where everyone needs to "think smart". Hopefully with all this publicity the vets-officials and such will get on top of this before anymore horses die 





 

Jenny


----------



## wpsellwood (May 16, 2011)

Thank you Erin for the information and keeping it in laymans terms.


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2011)

As one vet said in regards to this outbreak: "there is no emergency horse show"!

There will always be another show, and many thanks to Erin for keeping us informed on this horrible virus.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 17, 2011)

People keep repeating there is no vaccine... while its not perfect, nor is it awesome, but the anti-abortion rhino shots DO offer some protection. Don't ignore this option to have a little more safety.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 17, 2011)

They are saying on FB now that to avoid interstate traveling as its rapidly spreading across the US and Canada. It is important to vaccinate your horses but the vaccine we have has been reported repeately that it does not protect the strain that is causing the deaths of these horses but will add protection for abortion in pregnant mares which is also a symptom in this disease. If you think your horse is at risk take its temp and if it goes over 102 then call the vet.


----------



## Flying minis (May 17, 2011)

http://www.equinechronicle.com/breaking-news/recent-equine-herpesvirus-ehv-1-outbreak-what-you-need-to-know.html

Updated as of yesterday. Note that there are no mandatory travel restrictions in place ANYWHERE yet. While we all need to be cautious, we also need to use common sense. Don't travel if there's no need, but let's not all panic at this time. I keep reading posts saying this is quarantined, that one is quarantined, this state is restricted travel. . . please, if you don't know first hand, all that does is continue to scare people. Read the facts, make informed decisions, if you're in affected or potentially affected areas, don't travel.

We keep close contact with the state vets and their websites because my husband is a horse transport, currently on a trip, and we're trying to determine his next moves -


----------



## epetrilli (May 17, 2011)

The information that I have posted is first hand, I work in Infectious Disease at Colorado State University and we have restricted movement of horses within our county and also a few others, as I stated previously you need to keep informed for your county. Our medical centers are operating on emergency status, all routine visits have been cancelled and all equine facilities have been placed on limited activity (ie no new horses in, only emergencies out). I agree it is not good to panic, but this needs to be taken seriously. We have limited quarantines in place and they are currently isolated to locations with positive cases, however as morbidity and mortality increase these will be moved up in status and it is very possible we will see entire states quarantined. All we are asking here is that people remain AWARE and Informed, this is how we will control this outbreak. It is not intended to scare anyone, but if you are in an infected area you know why there is a reason to pay attention to this.

I also want to address the vaccine concern and explain why it is stressed there is no vaccine for this strain. While EHV has many forms it is impossible for a single vaccine to cover each strain, and in the case of pneumabort and Rhino-flu you will get limited coverage from respiratory illness associated with EHV-1 and 4. Now, to address the concern expressed by Nathan, no one is intent on telling people that they should not do annual rhino-flu on your herd or pneumabort vaccinations on pregnant mares IF they have been routinely practiced. These vaccines will offer some support and protection from respiratory strains or flu-like symptoms and also from abortion due to EHV, however it is also very unsafe for people to panic and run out during an outbreak to vaccinate healthy horses in hopes to prevent this strain, as it simply will not work. Ultimately there is an increased risk of illness and loss when you use vaccines in that manner. Pregnant mares who have not been given the shots at monthly intervals (3,5,9 or your sequence of choice) can and often will abort if given the shots for the first time late in gestation. Healthy horses who have not been inoculated for general Rhino-flu previously could become immuno-compromised and mildly ill from a vaccine leading them to increased risk during the outbreak if exposed to this more severe strain. So if you would like to vaccinate against the other forms of EHV, I am certainly not telling anyone they can not, I would simply suggest that if you are concerned or feel impelled to do something you contact your veterinarian to get all the facts. If it is time for your herd to have their annual vaccines and this is when you would give them then by all means do not let this outbreak prevent that from happening, unless you see symptoms of illness currently then you should wait until all horses are healthy to vaccinate. Just note that this strain has no effective vaccine, other strains have limited vaccine effectiveness, if there was a magical cure or prevention to this then it would not be considered a severe outbreak. So please take the information being provided here as a tool for awareness and utilize any and all formal notices and information coming from the State and National Veterinary outlets. Do what is best for you and your horses in your area, but also be aware of surrounding states. Don't panic but instead remain informed and educated for your safety and your animals health. We all want this to be over and we have to work together to isolate the spread





I would also like to stress the importance of reporting to your veterinarian if you suspect you have been exposed, or if you feel you may have infected horses. It is very important that we are able to track this outbreak and treat any affected animals immediately.


----------



## HGFarm (May 17, 2011)

Latest news from AZ is this is now affecting NINE states... and it is extremely contagious by any kind of contact- including flies. I heard it came down from Canada from some horses there. There have been a couple of deaths here- there are more horses in quarantine.

According to my vet, the vaccine for the regular rhino will not stop this- there is no vaccine for this, however the vaccine MAY lesson the severity of this. Lots of IV fluid, anti inflammatories, etc... ($$$) is necessary to attempt to save a horse that gets this. Ugly stuff.

We just had a show Sunday- and I am not going anywhere again at this point. However the year my horses got strangles I had not hauled anywhere and no other horses had stepped foot on my place, so I am assuming flies brought it in from another farm as I personally had not been anywhere either!

It's just nuts but apparently can sure travel..........


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 17, 2011)

How are the show barns/trainer barns being notified. They have horses comeing and going all the time, and not all of them read these posts. I personally had strangles come through here because of bringing horses home from a show farm. When we go to shows we always disinfect, but even then these nasty virus's can be carried on the bottom of someones shoes or in the air.


----------



## Candi (May 17, 2011)

Flying minis said:


> <br /><a href='http://www.equinechronicle.com/breaking-news/recent-equine-herpesvirus-ehv-1-outbreak-what-you-need-to-know.html' class='bbc_url' title='External link' rel='nofollow external'>http://www.equinechr...ed-to-know.html</a><br /><br />Updated as of yesterday.  Note that there are no mandatory travel restrictions in place ANYWHERE yet.  While we all need to be cautious, we also need to use common sense.  Don't travel if there's no need, but let's not all panic at this time.  I keep reading posts saying this is quarantined, that one is quarantined, this state is restricted travel. . . please, if you don't know first hand, all that does is continue to scare people.  Read the facts, make informed decisions, if you're in affected or potentially affected areas, don't travel.  <br /><br />We keep close contact with the state vets and their websites because my husband is a horse transport, currently on a trip, and we're trying to determine his next moves -<br />


<br /><br /><br />
BRAVO!

There is SO MUCH panic it's crazy... though when you point out the panic and false-truths people get *crabby* and rather than admit they're getting emotional - they start attacking you saying "you must not care about your horse like they do" etc etc etc... Ignorant. Dumb.

Precaution is one thing. Emotional freak-outs are just plain stupid. We'll still be showing - just be diligent about it. We aren't cutters, and the facilities that we go to aren't setup to accommodate cutting/cattle events anyway. We've limited who we're accepting at our show barn for the next 2 weeks.

Breathe people - Breathe!


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2011)

epetrilli said:


> The information that I have posted is first hand, I work in Infectious Disease at Colorado State University and we have restricted movement of horses within our county and also a few others, as I stated previously you need to keep informed for your county. Our medical centers are operating on emergency status, all routine visits have been cancelled and all equine facilities have been placed on limited activity (ie no new horses in, only emergencies out). I agree it is not good to panic, but this needs to be taken seriously. We have limited quarantines in place and they are currently isolated to locations with positive cases, however as morbidity and mortality increase these will be moved up in status and it is very possible we will see entire states quarantined. All we are asking here is that people remain AWARE and Informed, this is how we will control this outbreak. It is not intended to scare anyone, but if you are in an infected area you know why there is a reason to pay attention to this.
> 
> I also want to address the vaccine concern and explain why it is stressed there is no vaccine for this strain. While EHV has many forms it is impossible for a single vaccine to cover each strain, and in the case of pneumabort and Rhino-flu you will get limited coverage from respiratory illness associated with EHV-1 and 4. Now, to address the concern expressed by Nathan, no one is intent on telling people that they should not do annual rhino-flu on your herd or pneumabort vaccinations on pregnant mares IF they have been routinely practiced. These vaccines will offer some support and protection from respiratory strains or flu-like symptoms and also from abortion due to EHV, however it is also very unsafe for people to panic and run out during an outbreak to vaccinate healthy horses in hopes to prevent this strain, as it simply will not work. Ultimately there is an increased risk of illness and loss when you use vaccines in that manner. Pregnant mares who have not been given the shots at monthly intervals (3,5,9 or your sequence of choice) can and often will abort if given the shots for the first time late in gestation. Healthy horses who have not been inoculated for general Rhino-flu previously could become immuno-compromised and mildly ill from a vaccine leading them to increased risk during the outbreak if exposed to this more severe strain. So if you would like to vaccinate against the other forms of EHV, I am certainly not telling anyone they can not, I would simply suggest that if you are concerned or feel impelled to do something you contact your veterinarian to get all the facts. If it is time for your herd to have their annual vaccines and this is when you would give them then by all means do not let this outbreak prevent that from happening, unless you see symptoms of illness currently then you should wait until all horses are healthy to vaccinate. Just note that this strain has no effective vaccine, other strains have limited vaccine effectiveness, if there was a magical cure or prevention to this then it would not be considered a severe outbreak. So please take the information being provided here as a tool for awareness and utilize any and all formal notices and information coming from the State and National Veterinary outlets. Do what is best for you and your horses in your area, but also be aware of surrounding states. Don't panic but instead remain informed and educated for your safety and your animals health. We all want this to be over and we have to work together to isolate the spread
> 
> ...



Excellent Post!!!! You said it best "don't panic, but remain informed and educated..." I can say I have done a ton of research and made a lot of phone calls to get the best information I can find. I know that I do not want to take any chances infecting my horses of all sizes nor would I want to infect any one else's.

I find it rather amusing the amount of people with their head in the sand though in regards to still attending shows & events- that this virus is only affecting cutters. I guess cutting horses are pre-disposed to EHV-1? But heck I heard a barrel horse has it now too! Maybe its just quarter horses that get EHV-1?

I for one am glad that "most" people are taking this threat seriously! Lets nip it now before it affects all the larger events later this summer.


----------



## Magic (May 17, 2011)

I had just gotten a phone call from my trainer before I read this thread, and he asked me if I had sent in entries to the show that is on the 28th and 29th of this month. I said I hadn't yet since I still have mares that haven't foaled, and he said "Then DON'T". The show is at that same facility in Ogden Utah.





I guess my Buckeroo grandson, who has been trained to drive and is getting close to his Halter Hall of Fame is going to have to wait a little while longer to get back out in the show ring. And this *was* going to be my year to really get back into showing, sigh....


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2011)

Candi said:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> BRAVO!
> 
> ...


Really? So cutters and cutting facilities are the only ones at risk, huh? And last I checked, my pulse is still beating and a nice slow 75 BPM and my skin is nice and pink, so I am breathing too. And I am not running down the street screaming "RHINO RHINO RHINO"





So I disagree with the "panic", "ignorant", "dumb" remark. Plus I guess I am missing the posts where people are "crabby and emotional and throwing out the you do not care about your horse" deal, nor have I seen any freak-outs. Now what I have seen is some very valuable information from some very knowledgeable people. As of now, it is your choice to be as informed as you want to be and to make decisions on how you would like to handle this recent deadly outbreak of EHV-1. If we do not take precautions, then we may be forced in to complying with government mandated ones and our choices are taken away.

Please people, just be informed and get your information from multiple respected sourses.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 17, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/i...48&sid=15581859

I agree with that SandyB! This was just posted in the Salt Lake City news, I hope the link works.

Someone just sent me this;

http://www.murietaequinecomplex.com/


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2011)

Yup it came through






I just now got an update that "10" horses were confirmed positive for the EHV-1 virus in California and many more being tested. It can take up to 72 hours to get results back is what I heard. So we (as a horse industry) have no clue of the extent of this outbreak and I have a feeling it is going to get worse before it gets better. I sure hope I am wrong on this though.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 17, 2011)

Okay big news. My veterinarian just called and canceled my appointments for dentals this Friday. They are canceling all except emergency appts. I am concerned since my girls were at the Expo here Saturday and both my vets said there has been exposure in this area, and to cancel any plans for the AMHA shows in Reno this month. So I sure don't think that is panic! It is extremely contagious, my horses have all had Rhino vaccine last month, it might offer a small percentage of protection for abortion and tempering severity, but it certainly isn't going to help much. They are also monitoring the severity of the cases since this is a virus that can mutate again I think is how he put it. The BLM here is also canceling all events in Nevada and Utah.

There HAS been confirmed cases and suspect cases in the Reno area.


----------



## Katiean (May 17, 2011)

I just read on craigslist that there was a confirmed case of EHV-1 in Golden Valley, NV this is what it says;

a confirmed case of thequineie EHV1 in reno at a barn in golden valley, a horse from this barn went to the show in lemmon valley last weekend, please keep a eye on your horses

To some people the show is more important than what can happen showing a sick horse. Ireferringring to any illness. As I have said before I knew a woman that took her horse with strangles to the Livestock Event Center 2 years ago for Rodeo flag team practice. Not only were we all there for the AMHA show but BudweiseriClydesdale'sales were there. There is a lotdamagemage coulduled have done because wase ws selfish and wanted to be on the flag team no matter what. Now I know that Strangles do comparepair to EHV-1. But, this is the way people are and this is how a lot of illness is spread not just in horses.

I copied the info about the show directly off of craigslist.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 17, 2011)

NO!!! QH's, cutters, etc are NOT the only ones susceptible. They are just one of the most common, because of the traveling they do. Last year it was jumpers at HITS. Year before, TB's at the racetracks. It can affect ANY breed, any size, any horse, if they are exposed.


----------



## Cavallini Farms (May 17, 2011)

I also agree with SandyB. We are NOT risking even one horse and have canceled all show plans for the season.

Be safe, it's not worth a ribbon to lose a beloved horse or contribute to the spread of this virus.

Sandy


----------



## Minimor (May 17, 2011)

It's foolish for anyone to think that only cutting horses or facilities that can/do host cutting events are the only horses and facilities to avoid. Doesn't matter if your local showgrounds don't host cutting events--someone that attended a cutting horse competition last week might have a child that is riding her pony in a local 4-H show this weekend. All this past week the 4-H pony has been turned out with the cutting horses that were exposed to EHV-1 last week--4-H pony could now be contagious and thus the virus gets spread to a whole new group of horses.


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2011)

Minimor said:


> It's foolish for anyone to think that only cutting horses or facilities that can/do host cutting events are the only horses and facilities to avoid. Doesn't matter if your local showgrounds don't host cutting events--someone that attended a cutting horse competition last week might have a child that is riding her pony in a local 4-H show this weekend. All this past week the 4-H pony has been turned out with the cutting horses that were exposed to EHV-1 last week--4-H pony could now be contagious and thus the virus gets spread to a whole new group of horses.


EXACTLY!!!!






Any and every horse is susceptible to EHV-1!! From the mini horse to the Clydesdale! From a backyard pet to a Grand Prix Dressage Horse. Leaving your horse at home and not allowing any outside horse to come on to your property and practicing bio-security measures is the best way to fight this awful virus for now. Maybe one day there will be a vaccine, but for now we have to do everything we can to stop this virus from wiping out more horses.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 17, 2011)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> The anti-abortion EHV-1 vaccines do help prevent the neuro version. They aren't full protection but they do help.


I have to agree with Nathan....

We have 2 horses confirmed here at our vet clinic they were at the Ogden show. I talked to my vet as I have a show at the same Ogden show grounds in a couple of weeks. HE said that while the current vaccines are not "proven or labeled" to protect against this strain that vaccinating in the face of an outbreak is the only prudent thing to do. He felt that the modified live vaccine would be the best option for me although I have not yet made up my mind on the show and am not even sure if they will cancel it or not.

While this is scary I think what puts it into perspective for me is many many many horses die every year from Strangles and that can live outside a host for well for what seems like forever. Disinfect- take precautions and be alert while at a show or out on a trail ride or driving your mini down the road past other farms

At this point our vet clinic is open and they do have confirmed horses as well as a couple others waiting on results. They are not panicing but are answering many many calls. Horses were still coming in and out business as usual with isolation precautions no different then when they have a case of strangles at the clinic.

This panic being spread is not helping. As of this moment I have not yet heard of read of any state being "quarantined "

insterstate travel is still happening again folks this is not the only deadly diease - while scary and people should use common sense this is something we put our horses at risk for on a regular basis if they ever leave your farm or if you ever have anyone besides yourself come to your farm be it this or another virus or illness. All we can do is vaccinate to give the horses the best protection we have available even if it is not labled for it. Talk to our vets and do our best not to spread panic or misinformation

It should go without saying but if you are concerned about exposure then you should limit vet and farrier visits as well or practice isolation type of disinfection procedures before they come on your property.


----------



## O So (May 17, 2011)

I just found out about this yesterday. I have been away from the horse forums for the last few days, so didn't realize what was going on till the SHA (Sacramento Horsemen's Association) put out a Facebook notice about it. I was a bit nervous at first because I had the boys down there last week, but so far they are saying it isn't at the stables. Still it is scary. I was told that I can't take the boys down there for the next 2 weeks. They closed the facility to public horses, so no horse that is not stabled there is allowed on the property. Also they asked the boarders to keep their horses on the property and to stay off the trails for the next 2 weeks. The thing is, is 2 weeks long enough? I sure am leary about taking the boys down there.

I just watched a news report that had our stables on it!! It even showed their web page with the warning!! That was kind of exciting to me, I'm the webmaster for their web site.



Yah, I shouldn't be thrilled about something like that, but it does show my work is being seen!





I hope this passes soon though. I hope everyones horses stay safe!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 17, 2011)

Not panicking here, but one of our fields boarders both the road (horses do occasionally ride down) and the neighbor's property with horses on it. We have eight open mares/fillies on it, do think it would be wise to move them to the back fields for a while? None of our other fields boarder horse property, except way in the back that we don't use.

I'm in Texas.


----------



## Katiean (May 17, 2011)

The show I spoke of in my last post was just a local show. Where the horse from Golden Valley that has the virus or where he came in contact with it they didn't say. He then showed at a local english/western show. Now who knows how many horses and ponies are now exposed to this virus.


----------



## valshingle (May 17, 2011)

Here is the latest from the state of Texas:

"Currently there are no confirmed cases of Equine Herpesvirus (EHV-1) in Texas. The Texas Animal Health Commission (TAHC) has no plans to change entry requirements for equine animals or to cancel any equine events at the present time. There has been no indication of spread outside of horses that attended the National Cutting Horse Association's (NCHA) Western National Championships in Odgen, UT on April 30 - May 8, 2011.

For information regarding EHV-1, visit www.tahc.state.tx.us . Several useful links can also be accessed through our website. You can also keep up with EHV-1 information through our Facebook (www.facebook.com/TexasAHC) and Twitter (www.twitter.com/TAHC)sites.

Yvonne "Bonnie" Ramirez

Director of Public Information"


----------



## shelia (May 17, 2011)

Current Herpes Update: As of last night, there were 10 confirmed cases in Northern California. The UC Davis lab is testing over 300 samples today, so the number may change dramatically by this evening. LBEMC veterinarian, Dr. Langdon Fielding, will be addressing the topic on the Channel 10 News tonight at 6:00. A number of barns in the area have initiated a self-imposed lockdown/quarantine for the next 14 days, which is a very prudent idea to help break the cycle of this virus.

This was taken from the Loomis Basin veterinary hospital.

It is the latest info they have.

I missed the 6:00 news of course.


----------



## O So (May 17, 2011)

shelia said:


> Current Herpes Update: As of last night, there were 10 confirmed cases in Northern California. The UC Davis lab is testing over 300 samples today, so the number may change dramatically by this evening. LBEMC veterinarian, Dr. Langdon Fielding, will be addressing the topic on the Channel 10 News tonight at 6:00. A number of barns in the area have initiated a self-imposed lockdown/quarantine for the next 14 days, which is a very prudent idea to help break the cycle of this virus.
> 
> This was taken from the Loomis Basin veterinary hospital.
> 
> ...



I watched it. My stable is one that is doing the self-imposed lock down. I can't take the boys there for the next 2 weeks. I was really happy to see our local news getting on top of this. Sometimes I think they overlook things like this and really shouldn't. Kudos for Channel 10!!





OH, I think, if I remember right they said there are confirmed cases in the Loomis area and one in the Sacramento area. They didn't say exactly where though. Kind of scary because I am in the Sacramento area and so is the stables I go to. So far the stables have not indicated they are infected. They are just trying to prevent being infected. So I think the boys are safe. Luckily I have no other horses around me. Closest horse is about a mile away. So as long as I don't take the boys anywhere I think I am safe, or at least I hope I am!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 17, 2011)

The best thing anyone can do is give a rhino booster and hold off any unnecessary traveling. This will defintelly hurt show season for some.


----------



## Sandy B (May 18, 2011)

Is it just me or do people say you are "panicking" because you are taking precautions? I am calm, I am informed, and I am being pro-active and doing my part to protect my horses and other peoples horses.

I am treating this as I would if there was a major outbreak of strangles, especially if there was some mutant strain of strangles floating around that seemed to mostly be internal strangles and that the mortality rate was high. I would stay home. Easy decision. Yes, several forms of Rhino have floated around for eons, I have had young horses get snotty noses and coughs, presumably Rhino, but horses do not die from respiratory forms of Rhino. They do die from the neurological form of Rhino.

The easiest way to nip this virus outbreak is to stay home for the next 3 weeks to month. It is highly unlikely "you" as an owner, exhibitor or trainer will die from not traveling or competing with your horses.





I also just heard from a friend, that some minis from Reno have tested positive for EHV-1 and that some others are being tested. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Sandy B (May 18, 2011)

~Lisa~ said:


> I have to agree with Nathan....
> 
> We have 2 horses confirmed here at our vet clinic they were at the Ogden show. I talked to my vet as I have a show at the same Ogden show grounds in a couple of weeks. HE said that while the current vaccines are not "proven or labeled" to protect against this strain that vaccinating in the face of an outbreak is the only prudent thing to do. He felt that the modified live vaccine would be the best option for me although I have not yet made up my mind on the show and am not even sure if they will cancel it or not.
> 
> ...




There are counties in Colorado that are in quarantine and Colorado released a statement today about equines crossing in to their state. They must have a permit to enter and it has to be arranged by your veterinarian and contain a number and specific information.

May I ask, what do you feel is "panic"?


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 18, 2011)

Often many states will impose a need for permits throughout the year for different illnesses and things vets need to check for so it is not that unusual. IMO those permits are pretty useless no different then a HC -in most cases a horse can shed whatever it has prior to anyone noticing any signs so while it has to be done to be legal it seems like a waste of time and money in the long run. That is JMO

What do I feel is panic??? Well simple I think (not directing this to you) passing on misinformation, posting 20 times aday different articles saying the same things- articles by vets- clinics or techs who do not even have any horses confirmed at their clinics-rumors spreading about who and how many have it and have been put down. I think we all need to remember while somewhat different now with many options and better vaccines.. this same type of panic arose with WNV as well- for both the disease itself and the vaccine.

The internet is a great thing and a great and quick way to share information. However it can equally share misinformation just as quickly.

Best thing anyone can do is discuss with their vet what they feel the best protacal is for their farm

precautions are a great thing and something we should all take ALL YEAR ROUND ALL THE TIME not just when there is news of an outbreak. If we did there would be far less outbreaks. Like I think Nathan said something like this happens every year with one disease or another - I am not ignoring it however I realize the risk is always there when a vet, farrier, potential buyer - friend who owns horses- comes to my farm or when I go to a feed store,a trail ride, drive a horse down the street, horse expo or visit a friends farm. If my neighbor does any of those things then my herd is considered an open herd and is at risk as well.

Best thing anyone can do is vaccinate all the time- boost now in the face of an outbreak ( I have heard this from every vet I have spoken to) and make sure to use common sense -disinfect at all times.


----------



## shelia (May 18, 2011)

NORCAL miniature horse club has canceled the show in Red Bluff in June.

The Reno show was the same week as the Ogden show so it is unlikly any minis were affected by it unless the were more than one source. So far everything has been traced back to the Ogden show.


----------



## BlueStar (May 18, 2011)

Newst update...

The information below was provided to us directly, by each state

veterinarian’s office. Although there is considerable speculation about

additional cases in some states, it does take time to confirm positive

reports before anything can be announced in an official capacity. The

following notices will only be updated as we continue to receive e-mails

from state veterinarian offices.

California- The CA Dept. of AG was able to confirm that as of 9 am. this

morning they have ten positive horses. Information to date suggests they

were all at the Utah event.

Colorado- Two confirmed cases of EHV-1 in two Colorado horses, that competed

at the NCHA Western Nationals in Ogden, Utah. Further investigation is

underway. Six additional horses exposed are showing clinical signs of EHV-1.

Horses in four counties (Boulder, Larimer, Mesa and Weld) are under

hold/quarantine orders and being investigated for disease.

Colorado State University’s Veterinary Teaching Hospital is now restricting

non-emergency equine and camelid patients as a precaution to prevent

exposing the facility to EHV-1.

Connecticut- No exposed or diseased horses have been traced to Connecticut

at this time.

Delaware- No horses from Delaware have been exposed at this time.

Florida- No exposed or diseased horses have been traced to Florida at this

time.

Georgia- There are no known exposed or positive animals in Georgia.

Idaho- In Idaho, two horses that were in attendance at the Ogden, Utah event

have died. Five other horses are currently under veterinary care. Laboratory

confirmation of EHV-1 is pending. At least 26 Idaho horses were entered in

the event.

Illinois- Illinois had two owners and two horses participate at the Utah

event. One horse returned to Illinois on 5/8. It is under current

observation and is clinically normal. The second horse is currently stabled

out of state, is under current observation, and is clinically normal.

Kentucky- Information/recommendations we are making available to the public

can be found on our web page at www.kyagr.com/statevet/equine/index.htm.

Kentucky has no horses reported to be exposed to the outbreak.

Louisiana- Louisiana had one owner with three horses that attended the

Western Nationals. All horses are isolated and under a veterinarian’s

observation since Saturday, May 14. There are asymptomatic as of now.

Maine- The state of Maine did not have any horses that attended the Utah

event.

Maryland- Maryland does not have any horses listed as having attended the

Utah event. There are no EHV-1 investigations, links or events in Maryland

at this time.

Michigan- There are no known exposed horses in Michigan.

Missouri- “Missouri only had one horse that attended the Utah event. It is

now isolated and is being temped twice a day.”- Taylor Woods, Missouri State

Veterinarian

Montana- Sixteen horse owners and 30-35 horses from Montana attended the

Utah event, but no cases of the disease have been reported in the state, per

a Montana Dept. of Livestock press release.

Nebraska- We have five owners and five horses involved. All quarantined as

of 10:30 am CST today. No symptoms yet and temping twice a day. Two of them

exhibited at a local cutting show in Kearney, Nebraska, four days after

attending Utah event.

Nevada- Thirteen horses attended the NCHA Western National Championship.

Nevada has provided information to all owners that attended the Utah event

and advised them to monitor horse temperatures and to practice quality

bio-security measures. We have not detected the disease within our state,

yet. No additional movement requirements have been established due to the

current situation.

New Jersey- A horse farm in Colts Neck, Monmouth County was quarantined

after six horses contracted EHV-1 in early April, before the Utah event. The

quarantined has since been lifted.

New York- “At this time there are no known exposed horses in New York. We

advise all animal owners to be extremely cautious when returning from fairs

and other competitions. Returning livestock should always be isolated from

the rest of the herd for three weeks whenever possible.”- David Smith- NYS

Dept. of Agriculture and Markets

North Carolina- No horses from North Carolina have been exposed at this time

according to a call from COSDA this afternoon.

North Dakota- North Dakota has two horses listed that attended the Utah

event, but they are both under the same owner’s name. The owner has been

contacted and we are in the process of establishing the location of the

horses.

Ohio- There are no known horses that were exposed in Ohio.

Oklahoma- The Breeder’s Invitational, May 14-28 in Tulsa, OK has been

cancelled, along with the NCHA event, the Mercuria/NCHA World Series of

Cutting.

Pennsylvania- Pennsylvania has no known horses exposed at this time.

Rhode Island- There have been no reported exposed horses in Rhode Island at

this time.

South Carolina- There are no known exposed or positive horses in South

Carolina.

South Dakota- “Two owners and four horses that attended the event. No fevers

or symptoms noted. Temped twice daily, under unofficial isolation and

instruction to call if symptoms are noted”- Dustin Oedekoven, South Dakota

State Veterinarian

Texas- “Texas Animal Health Commission veterinarians attempted to contact

all 27 horse owners over the weekend that we believe attended the Utah

event. They were advised to isolate the potentially exposed horses if

possible, and contact their vet or TAHC is they had any animals become

clinically ill. So far we have found no horses with clinical signs and no

confirmed cases in Texas. I believe there were only a couple that we have

not been able to contact yet, so that is good news from Texas for now.”- Dee

Ellis, Texas State Veterinarian

The District of Columbia- The District of Columbia has no known exposed

horses at this time.

Utah- “Utah, at this time, has no confirmed cases, but we are following up

on several suspect cases, (horses with clinical signs consistent with EHV-1

and who attended the event.) There have been no travel restrictions put in

place as of date. There may be cancellations of equine events in the state.

Horse owners should call the event organizers for the latest status of the

event.”- Wyatt Frampton, Utah State Veterinarian

-Last night, the Western Regional Zone 2 Show and Utah Paint Horse Club

Paint-O-Rama, scheduled for May 26-31 in South Jordan has been cancelled.

-The No Bling/All Novice Show at the Golden Spike Event Center in Ogden,

Utah, May 14-15 has been cancelled.

Virginia- There are no known exposed horses in Virginia.

Washington State- Washington has 34 horses that were entered in the NCHA

Western Nationals in Ogden Utah. One horse that attended tested positive by

PCR nasal swab after a temperature rise. Two horses that attended are

showing neurological signs and we are waiting the test results. WSDA is

sending information to all owners that attended and advising stop movement

and isolation.

According to the Washington State University website: There are no horses

exhibiting signs of EHV-1 at WSU, however they will not be admitting any new

equine or camelid patients to the WSU Veterinary Teaching Hospital, except

for critical emergencies, because a horse was admitted recently that has

since been found positive for EHV-1.

West Virginia- There are no known exposed horses in West Virginia.

Wyoming- Wyoming has nine owners and an uncertain number of horses, (some

were shown in Utah, some were on the show premises, but not shown.) All have

been notified and are under an unofficial hold order. They are isolated away

from other horses. One is a febrile, [has a fever], but asymptomatic horse.

And from another post:

Does anyone have any more info on transmission? I was shocked when I read

(below) that the virus could be viable for several weeks in the environment

once shed!?

This section is from a fact sheet from The American Association of Equine

Practitioners

http://www.aaep.org/pdfs/control_guidelines/Equine%20Herpes%20Virus.pdf

Transmission

Aerosol transmission (most common route)

Inhalation of droplets from coughing and snorting.

Note: EHV is not as easily spread by this route as is Equine Influenza

virus.

Mares who have aborted, or whose foals have died, transmit infection via the

respiratory route.

Shedding by the respiratory route typically lasts for 7-10 days, but can

persist much longer. Therefore a 28-day isolation period is recommended

after diagnosis. Indirect transmission

Virus can be viable for several weeks in the environment once it has been

shed by the horse.

Fomites are a significant factor in EHV contagion as compared to influenza

virus.

Aborted fetuses, fetal membranes and/or fluids are significant sources of

infection.

Infected foals are highly contagious and can transmit infection to other

horses via the respiratory route and by shedding virus into the environment.

..


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 18, 2011)

blue Star, thank you for that post, it has put my mind at ease at least for now.


----------



## Flying minis (May 18, 2011)

Thank you Blue Star. This is the kind of FACTUAL information that allows us all to make informed decisions based on our individual locations, circumstances, etc.


----------



## HGFarm (May 18, 2011)

Interesting to see that our state, which has confirmed cases and at least one fatality, has no statement or information that I could find from our state vet's office. I heard from my own vet immediately and it seems that different clinics here are taking it upon themselves to contact all their clients and spread the word... what's up with our state office?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 18, 2011)

I know some, possibly many, have an aversion to FHOTD and I fully understand why, but the blog is running an information service on just this today, and the info looks sound, so people might want to take a look...

http://fuglyblog.com/

(Mods- I am not aware of any ban on linking to this blog, but if there is one, please remove my post for me?)


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 18, 2011)

That link, as well as most of the others posted, also states that vaccines have some positive effect in preventing the spread of the disease. Don't discount the protection they offer. Its not perfect but its better than nothing.


----------



## Eohippus (May 18, 2011)

I was curious to see if donkeys were able to get EHV-1. Everything I read said no. I found a research journal that confirmed this: http://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jes/11/2/11_29/_article/-char/en

Just thought this was interesting, makes me wonder about mules.

While I'm not in a panic about this it definitely is a high concern of mine and I know my horses will be staying put all summer long (longer if necessary). Sure we may face new outbreaks every year and this might not be a big deal to some people but I know I want to take every precaution to not let this spread or even give it much a chance to mutate.


----------



## Sandy B (May 18, 2011)

BLUE STAR- Excellent post! Thank you for sharing.

In regards to many of us "panicking" I decided to look up the definition of panic to see what it means and here it is:

pan·ic1    

[*pan*-ik]  Show IPA

*noun, adjective, verb, *-icked, -ick·ing.

*–noun*

*1.*

a sudden overwhelming fear, with or without cause, that produces hysterical or irrational behavior, and that often spreads quickly through a group of persons or animals.

Is it just me or is being informed and taking a few extra precautions (such as staying home form an event or horse show for 3-4 weeks) "hysterical or irrational behavior"? 






I love that people post what they hear on here. Then it is up to you as an individual, to take what you want from it. There is a lot of information and opinions out and there. The one thing all these opinions say is that if you want to be safe, then stay home for awhile. While I do agree that the current out-break of the virus seems isolated in the cutting horses that were exposed in Ogden, I have heard rumors that other breeds that were exposed to the cutting horses in one shape or another are now affected. We will be hearing more as the week closes. 

As far as vaccinating or giving your horse a booster- now that is a very controversial matter! People saying to booster are clearly giving their opinion and not scientific evidence. In the research I have seen it is about a 50/50 split in opinion as to whether to booster in the face of an outbreak. There is rising evidence that by doing so, that if your horse is exposed to the virus soon after, that the chances are higher that your horse will develop the neurological form of EHV-1. Other vets swear by certain brands of EHV-1 vaccines and that they will help protect your horse or reduce shedding of the virus if your horse does get it. I say if you are concerned, talk to your own veterinarian or two and then make a decision that you are comfortable with. Sometimes I think veterinarians have "stock" in certain vaccines or meds and they push them. Again, that is just my opinion. 







In closing, I will say that ONE horse came to an Ogden Cutting Horse Show that was affected with EHV-1. In that ONE show, many horses were exposed and are now affected with EHV-1. From that ONE horse who was infected, several have died due to the neurological form of EHV-1. Those many affected horses traveled from Ogden to their respective homes or to the next show. On their way home, many of those horses laid over at other facilities. Then "other" horses that were not cutters came in to those same facilities or are stall neighbors to horses that are just now running a fever and were not quarantined because the people did not want to "panic" about the threat of EHV-1. Then Sally and her horse came in for a lesson and her horse was tied to the rail that recent fever runner was just tied at and now Sally's horse goes back home to her 5 other pasture mates and 5 days later, Sally's horse is off her feed and is discovered to have a fever and flu like symptoms. AND.... the cycle continues...., But heck we are all panicking and freaking out.


----------



## Katiean (May 18, 2011)

They just issued a caution on the noon news about EHV-1. The warning came from our State vet in Las Vegas.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 18, 2011)

Ha ha sandy u crack me up. We must get together sometime. Erin thank you for posting, I would take anything u say on this subject over anything published on paper or in the news seeing how u are the one in the dungeon testing all these subjects looking for a cure, prevention, vaccine.


----------



## shelia (May 18, 2011)

I just want to say, I appreciate everyones posts and updates. I check many sources for any new info. Knowledge is comforting. Not knowing can be very stressful. The longer we go with no new cases being reported, the sooner this will be over. We on here are from all over and are interested in any cases cropping up from anywhere, so to me, everyone who posts has something to offer. Thank all of you.


----------



## horsehug (May 18, 2011)

I feel the same way, Shelia!

Susan O.


----------



## Minxiesmom (May 18, 2011)

shelia said:


> NORCAL miniature horse club has canceled the show in Red Bluff in June.


Hi Sheila,

Has this show cancellation been confirmed. I want to make sure before I pass this along to the people up here that it will affect.


----------



## shelia (May 18, 2011)

***Attention Norcal Members***

Due to the recent outbreak of Rhino EHV-1 (Equine Herpesvirus), the board has decided to cancel the June 18th and 19th Show in Red Bluff. If you have any questions regarding this or any future shows, please contact Teressa Cornell at [email protected] or 916-847-6464.

Missi Kovach

530-906-3393

[email protected]

Norcal Secretary

This is the email I got today It was also addressed to all of the current members. I just looked and the don't have it posted to their web site which they should so the non members will be informed also.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 19, 2011)

Oregon now has it's first confirmed case.


----------



## shelia (May 19, 2011)

California has 2 more confirmed cases. This brings the total in California to 12. All affected horses attened the Utah show.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 19, 2011)

I was handed an update from the NDOA yesterday afternoon when I went to pay my annual "dues" to have horses in Nevada. And I was emailed an update from the report Blue Stars posted

Idaho - 6 cases confirmed now on horses that attended the Ogden, Utah Cutting event.

Oregon - They are currently keeping an eye on 18 horses that attended the Utah event.

Nevada - 1unconfirmed case unfortunately right here from a horse that had attended the Utah event and was at the Expo last They are awaiting test results. Saturday where we were with the minis. Thank goodness my vet warned me to watch and be aware.

They also stated under the right conditions the virus can survive up to 30 days, which is very good information to keep in mind.

I'm not awake yet, so hope you can make out the Nevada update.


----------



## HGFarm (May 19, 2011)

Well, AZ just confirmed last night that there is A case here (though we have heard more unofficially)


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 19, 2011)

http://www.kyqha.com/pages/resources/pdf/news/EHV_Update-5-18-11.pdf

Kentucky's positions paper regarding the recent outbreak.

Please note point #15.


----------



## albahurst (May 19, 2011)

Keep the info coming- very helpful.

My vet's office called this am and told me to turn around and go back home- no horses for routine --- just ER.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 19, 2011)

I want to thank every one for all the information received, as I'm on the east coast and this has not reached us yet. YET, being the important word. No I'm not in a panic, as someone involved in showing, breeding, 4-H, trail riding, etc. I like to keep up to date on subjects such as this. I was supposed to judge a ride this past Sunday that was cancelled, but so far 4-H hasn't cancelled their first show as there is not a threat, yet. Please keep posting, I just want want to know how this dreaded problem is moving towards us here in the east. Hopefully it can be stopped before it reaches this far.

Thank You All.


----------



## Lewella (May 19, 2011)

In some ways I'm a bit floored reading this topic. Neurological EHV-1 have been big news in the big horse world ever since the University of Findlay outbreak in Ohio in early 2003. I can't recall a year since when there haven't been racetrack, vet hospital, and private farm outbreaks and quarantines. This isn't even the first time EHV-1 has been in the news this year - prior to this outbreak there were neurological cases that resulted in quarantines in Ohio (Beulah Park), New Jersey (two farms in Monmouth County), New York (Cornell University), and Florida (Gulfstream Park).

For a comprehensive look at EHV-1 outbreaks in the US over the past decade check out a listing of EHV-1 articles on thehorse.com - The Horse EHV-1 Articles (you'll have to sign up for a free membership if you haven't already in order to view the articles).


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 19, 2011)

Lewella thank you for being a voice of reason. Just as I was saying we all need to take precautions all the time when you have an open herd be it from showing, trail riding, neighbors who do either or farrier and vet coming to your place along with buyers.


----------



## HGFarm (May 19, 2011)

The first precaution would be to leave sick horses, or those that have been around infectious diseases at HOME and not haul them out to the public places. As someone mentioned, there is no emergency horse show and the trainer will just have to explain to his client that the place is quarantined and they wont be winning a ribbon that week.

We had someone haul a horse to a show one time that had strangles- we were to haul it home for the new owner. We refused and made them remove it from the show grounds immediately and had to go report it. It was a big mess and we were so worried about not only our horses, but the others there, coming down with this.


----------



## shelia (May 19, 2011)

I see that there has been this virus in New Jersey two months ago and maybe other places in the east. We, over here in the west had not heard about this. Now we have infected horses spread all across the united states! it may not be a big deal to some of you, but to those of us who were not informed of these earlier out breaks, it is a big deal to us. If people had been more concerned about the earlier outbreaks maybe it could have been stopped there.

I will not stop being concerned about my horses and will not stop informing people of any info I feel could help them.


----------



## albahurst (May 19, 2011)

Lewella said:


> In some ways I'm a bit floored reading this topic. Neurological EHV-1 have been big news in the big horse world ever since the University of Findlay outbreak in Ohio in early 2003. I can't recall a year since when there haven't been racetrack, vet hospital, and private farm outbreaks and quarantines. This isn't even the first time EHV-1 has been in the news this year - prior to this outbreak there were neurological cases that resulted in quarantines in Ohio (Beulah Park), New Jersey (two farms in Monmouth County), New York (Cornell University), and Florida (Gulfstream Park).
> 
> For a comprehensive look at EHV-1 outbreaks in the US over the past decade check out a listing of EHV-1 articles on thehorse.com - The Horse EHV-1 Articles (you'll have to sign up for a free membership if you haven't already in order to view the articles).


My understanding is that this is a mutation/different strain and is considered to be potentially more fatal than other neuro rhinos have been.


----------



## Lewella (May 19, 2011)

Outbreaks will happen because the virus is like the Flu virus in people - it changes all the time. Here is a good article about EHV-1 - Article. Read the whole article but I think this part is important enough to quote here so no one misses it -

"EHV-1 is a virus that has been around for a long, long time in the US and Canada in most populations of horses. Horses normally get exposed to EHV-1 viruses early in life, get a bit of a respiratory infection, get over the disease and have no further problems.

Some horses become what is known as persistently infected with the rhinovirus. They become intermittent shedders of EHV-1. They harbor the virus in their respiratory tracts for years. Then during times of immune system stress, they will shed EHV-1 virus through nasal secretions, and then infect others. This is what keeps the EHV-1 virus going year after year, and causing repeated outbreak problems all over the continent."

In today's world there really is no excuse for not knowing where diseases are emerging, where quarantines are in effect, etc. TheHorse.com has awesome email newsletters that go out weekly with the latest information on what is going on all over the US and even the world.

Albahurst - virology has not yet determined if this is a different strain than past neurological outbreaks. The bulk of outbreaks in the past several years have been the same strain that caused the outbreak at Findlay in 2003.


----------



## shelia (May 19, 2011)

Lewella said:


> Outbreaks will happen because the virus is like the Flu virus in people - it changes all the time. Here is a good article about EHV-1 - Article. Read the whole article but I think this part is important enough to quote here so no one misses it -
> 
> "EHV-1 is a virus that has been around for a long, long time in the US and Canada in most populations of horses. Horses normally get exposed to EHV-1 viruses early in life, get a bit of a respiratory infection, get over the disease and have no further problems.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you for knowing it all and to not be bothered by this trivial information.

It seems that U.C. Davis felt there was a need to issue alerts and get the word out to as many people as possible and even felt is was warranted to be on the news. My local club felt it was important enough to cancel the local show. Sacramento county fair felt it was important enough to cancel all equine events. Ect..

Maybe you feel they are all overreacting too. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. We will just have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## epetrilli (May 19, 2011)

For everyone that prefers to hear things first hand or after they hit the media, here is an interview with Al Dunning, a professional horseman for more than 50 years who is currently affected with this deadly outbreak. It speaks volumes that he is willing to speak up in this situation because he sees the need for people to take this seriously. A true professional and a very good horseman respected by many across the country.

http://blogs.equisea...-affected-barn/

Also, again want to add that while outbreaks do happen every year this is not a "common" problem, what we are seeing here is more severe and I would urge everyone to take note, be aware of the situation the circumstances surrounding decisions being made in each state, and ultimately the consequences of your individual actions for your horses and those belonging to others.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (May 19, 2011)

If you want information about interstate travel ect please contact your STATE VET and get factual information. Some states are imposing a 72 hour permit to ENTER the state for horses REMAINING in the state -check with your state vet to get the *facts* for your area


----------



## wpsellwood (May 19, 2011)

Great link Erin, thanks for that. I'm glad u keep me informed from the get go and I'm staying put period.


----------



## Katiean (May 19, 2011)

They are covering this outbreak on the evening news. At this point the vet they interviewed said they would recommend that EVERYONE just keep their horses home for the next 2 weeks. Elko NV is canceling their rodeo. They are recommending that any small show also cancel. If you can just stop the flow of horse gatherings for the next couple of weeks the it should be under control.


----------



## albahurst (May 19, 2011)

wpsellwood said:


> Great link Erin, thanks for that. I'm glad u keep me informed from the get go and I'm staying put period.


Here, too- I have had in depth conversations with two vets now and we are staying home for awhile. Kind of wrecks my show season, but my horses' health is most important.


----------



## chandab (May 19, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> However the year my horses got strangles I had not hauled anywhere and no other horses had stepped foot on my place, so I am assuming flies brought it in from another farm as I personally had not been anywhere either!


My minis haven't left the place in years, at the time the last horse to arrive came in 5 months or so before; so I was surprized when I got strangles on the place, but when I thought about it, the timing was about right for incubation timeframe and when my farrier had last been on the place (so its possible he brought it with him).


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 19, 2011)

Well, I talked to my LOCAL VET who told me the same thing, this is a much more severe mutated strain. No one has the right to tell me or anyone else whether they should be concerned about their horses health, and the steps and information they should listen to or follow.

Yes, all equine events in this area and Winnemuca have been canceled, all of the vet clinics are only taking in er cases, they power washed the Horse Palace right behind us. Why? There was an exposed horse in attendance there where all the rest of us were with our horses. They are still waiting for results, and everyone who was there is concerned and inundating vets for information and swabs of nasal secretions for testing.

No panic here. I also am not an expensive breeding or showing facility, so forgive my ignorance that in other areas there are outbreaks fairly frequently of all these training facilities, show barns, race tracks or whatever where people just shrug it off.. There is a very real reason that our vets, and the NDOA, BLM, State Veterinarian, Rodeo/Quarter Horse/and other Equine Associations are concerned. Not spreading rumors, not panicking, but concerned. Information is the only way to keep on top of these things.

I worked for Arizona Animal Control, and the AG Dept. there, we had to deal with a lot of things that came over the border, and also the geographic occurrence of disease that do not affect other regions. Everyone stayed informed and concerned when necessary for outbreaks.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 19, 2011)

Take special note of the last two paragraphs. This is the inside facts of fighting this disease from Al Dunning. It contains a lot of information and precautions. According to Al, people need to take this case of EHV-1 more seriously. He also supplies information on what they have successfully been using in the fight to save his horses.

http://blogs.equisearch.com/horsetalk/2011/05/19/ehv-1-outbreak-inside-report-from-an-affected-barn/


----------



## Sandy B (May 20, 2011)

Kudos to all who are taking this seriously and asking the experts for opinions and advise. I love how some people are so quick to call people panicked when all we are doing is gathering as much information as we can, compiling it, and then being able to make an informed decision as to the health of our horses. We are called panicked because we have made decisions to keep our horses home and miss a show or two and to keep other horses away. We are called panicked because we share information we receive. Well guys, guess what? I guess I am panicked then




because I am choosing to keep my horses home and to close my ranch to any incoming horses for the next 3 to 4 weeks minimum and I am continually seeking any new information on this out-break and I will pass along any new information that I think may help my fellow horse lovers.

Thank you to Erin and the others who post information about this serious mutating virus.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 20, 2011)

I haven't read anything reputable saying this is any different from previous year's infections. This is the same ol EHV-1 neuro. It hits every year, with the same scare.

None of the lists I've read have said anything about state quarentines. Which states are quarentined? Remember, some states ALWAYS have a permit to enter.


----------



## little lady (May 20, 2011)

Here is a story in Horse & Rider that is very interesting and informative about the EHV-1 breakout from an owners perspective and what they are doing to treat his horses.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 20, 2011)

I see Texas finally came.out of.the closet according to the.article I read and cancelled a show at Will Rogers. Nathan my reputable source is Erin who is currently working on this crap in a lab at CSU.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 20, 2011)

I just heard on koaa news , that el paso county here in Co. has cancelled all equine events through the end of May. The next 3 shows at Co state fair grounds. Of course call first in case they were misinformed. Not that ,I would be going anywhere right now. The news also stated several counties in Co are quarantined. That's just what they said.


----------



## epetrilli (May 20, 2011)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> I haven't read anything reputable saying this is any different from previous year's infections. This is the same ol EHV-1 neuro. It hits every year, with the same scare.
> 
> None of the lists I've read have said anything about state quarentines. Which states are quarentined? Remember, some states ALWAYS have a permit to enter.



Well this actually goes both ways, I have yet to hear or read anything reputable proving that this is NOT a severe strain and clearly others working first hand in this situation agree. While not all information on what goes on behind the scenes will always be released to the general public, there is a protocol for how these outbreaks are handled, and it is typically to prevent pandemic. Everyone knows that EHV is widespread and that horses come down with it every year, but rarely have we ever seen this type of rapid response in such a widespread manner, and that is what all the extra precautions are all about.

I will state again, it is completely up to you whether you heed the advice given, I was under the impression that this is what informational forums are for. Actually I think this thread has been pretty good, no arguing haven't seen any reason for flame suits-this is information that can help you make and informed decision to protect your animals. I personally don't take it to heart if people on here do not want to take what I have to say seriously, I have a job to do and I continue to do it day in and day out to protect people and animals from dangerous and deadly infectious diseases. This is not my first rodeo so to speak, we deal with severe outbreaks of deadly infectious disease all over the world each year, and this situation is serious enough to have multiple reputable agencies working around the clock to increase awareness and maintain safety of horses in several states. These diseases are not easy to decode, if they were there would be no need for people like me. We would not have human or animal illness that was reason for concern if they were all simple organisms that we could inoculate the first time around. These are rapidly mutating complex encapsulated viruses that adapt to the environment and increase in strength with growing infections. Does anyone fully understand them, NO and I am not afraid to say that includes us researchers who dedicate our every moment to studying them in order to prevent situations like the one we see here. And yes we have profiled the current strain and will continue to do so with each new case.

As for quarantines, I am going to say it again.... please do not tell people there are no quarantines, if you don't know and vice versa. Local agencies have placed limited quarantines on specific counties and in some places individual areas. State agencies are announcing this information to their residents and they are doing a good gob, just as Brenda said they don't send emails or put it on the news if there is no quarantine so why argue with someone who has been told they are on a restriction first hand? As for Entry Permits, currently Colorado and Wyoming are enforcing mandatory 72hr permits to enter the states and no we do not always require a permit, only in times when state officials feel there is an eminent need.

Earlier in the week there were people stating this would not spread and denying it was a multi-state outbreak and now it has hit in their backyards, I don't understand the rational in denying the issue and see no harm in taking the information being given and storing it in the back of your head "just in case", but that is just me. Don't do anything rash or take drastic actions if you don't feel they are necessary because it is not in your area, (and I hope it doesn't make it there I really do), but what is the harm in allowing other people in currently affected areas to take the precautions being advised by local state authorities and their veterinarians? I guess I don't see the point in minimizing this when it is in fact a very serious problem in multiple areas right now.

Thanks for reading, take it or leave it its up to you that is what forums are all about right




(unless you are in Colorado, then you better listen or Ill come after you myself and bring Carl with me-LOL)


----------



## shelia (May 20, 2011)

California now has 13 confirmed cases.

I think this forum is a great place to come together and be supportive of each other in times of concern, happiness or sorrow. Mini people are sometimes spread out and don't always have someone really close who understands. Here we all have common interest in our little ones. We will fight like tigers to keep them safe. In the horse world and sometimes anywhere, we are sometimes considered the odd ones. Minis can sometimes get forgotten or ignored when talking horses. I am grateful for this site and am happy to know all of you. I don't always agree with everything said (who does) but I know we all have a common goal.

Keep safe


----------



## shelia (May 20, 2011)

http://oregonvma.org/resources/confirmed-ehm-case-oregon For those of you in Oregon. 2 confirmed cases.


----------



## Kendra (May 20, 2011)

Here's a very detailed account of the situation in Alberta, if anyone's interested: http://www.eslvet.ca/Documents/RHINO%20NEWS%20ALERT%20APR%2019.pdf


----------



## joylee123 (May 20, 2011)

Here is the reply from the show manager to my concern about attending the Bluestem show in Lincoln Nebraska June 6th....Hi Lauralee

I talked to the Bluestem committee and they called the State Vet and this is his reponse.

Dr. Dennis Dudley the Nebraska State Vet just called me back. He said that the situation in Nebraska and all other states that he is aware of is stable. All of the horses that were in Utah at the cutting event where EHV1 was confirmed have been located and quarantined. The Nebraska horses that were there have been quarantined and are being vet inspected twice a day, so far they are all healthy.

Although he is not expecting to cancel any horse events or place any restrictions on horse transport he did say that I can call him next week and he will give me an update. With what he knows now all looks to be fine for our June show.

Will keep you posted.

Tracey


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 20, 2011)

I am so grateful to all of you for keeping us informed on this thread, we here in Maryland have not YET been informed of any cases, but it could show up on our doorstep and it is good to keep updated. Thank You


----------



## joylee123 (May 20, 2011)

Here is the report from the Kansas State vet...

FOR IMMEDIATE

RELEASE – May 19, 2011

NO REPORTS OF EQUINE VIRUS IN KANSAS

(TOPEKA) – Horse owners are expressing considerable concern about several recently confirmed cases of Equine Herpes Virus (EHV-1) in states across the U.S. The virus has resulted in the deaths of several horses and led to the cancellation of one major equine event and speculation about others.

Colorado currently has six confirmed cases of EHV-1. There are additional suspect cases in other states. For those horse owners planning on traveling to Colorado, the requirements for entry are a certificate of veterinary inspection, recorded temperature, current Coggins test and an entry permit.

Kansas Livestock Commissioner Bill Brown, a veterinarian, has received no reports of EHV-1 cases in Kansas. “We are closely monitoring the situation, and talking to other states in an effort to obtain the most current information”, said Brown.

One Kansas horse was at the Ogden, Utah, event where the virus is thought to have originated, but that particular horse did not return to Kansas. The animal is under quarantine outside of Lincoln, NE.

Brown said he and other Kansas Animal Health Department officials have no plans to force cancellation of any equine-related events at this time. This could change pending new developments or confirmation of EHV-1 in the state.

EHV-1 (19kb pdf) is not transmissible to humans. The contagious virus causes respiratory disease, neurologic disorders and death in the equine species. The most common way for the disease to spread is through direct horse- to-horse contact. Clinical symptoms include fever, nasal discharge and incoordination of the hind limbs.

Brown said horse owners should practice proper biosecurity procedures (61kb pdf) and contact their local veterinarian with any questions or concerns regarding the disease or transmission. Additional information of the disease is available at the Kansas State University Center for Veterinary Medicine website: http://www.vet.ksu.edu/ under “Public Health/Veterinary Alerts.”

For more information contact:

Dr. Bill Brown (785) 296-2326

Kansas Animal Health Department names Animal Disease Traceability Coordinator:


----------



## Sandy B (May 20, 2011)

epetrilli said:


> Well this actually goes both ways, I have yet to hear or read anything reputable proving that this is NOT a severe strain and clearly others working first hand in this situation agree. While not all information on what goes on behind the scenes will always be released to the general public, there is a protocol for how these outbreaks are handled, and it is typically to prevent pandemic. Everyone knows that EHV is widespread and that horses come down with it every year, but rarely have we ever seen this type of rapid response in such a widespread manner, and that is what all the extra precautions are all about.
> 
> I will state again, it is completely up to you whether you heed the advice given, I was under the impression that this is what informational forums are for. Actually I think this thread has been pretty good, no arguing haven't seen any reason for flame suits-this is information that can help you make and informed decision to protect your animals. I personally don't take it to heart if people on here do not want to take what I have to say seriously, I have a job to do and I continue to do it day in and day out to protect people and animals from dangerous and deadly infectious diseases. This is not my first rodeo so to speak, we deal with severe outbreaks of deadly infectious disease all over the world each year, and this situation is serious enough to have multiple reputable agencies working around the clock to increase awareness and maintain safety of horses in several states. These diseases are not easy to decode, if they were there would be no need for people like me. We would not have human or animal illness that was reason for concern if they were all simple organisms that we could inoculate the first time around. These are rapidly mutating complex encapsulated viruses that adapt to the environment and increase in strength with growing infections. Does anyone fully understand them, NO and I am not afraid to say that includes us researchers who dedicate our every moment to studying them in order to prevent situations like the one we see here. And yes we have profiled the current strain and will continue to do so with each new case.
> 
> ...




We all are so lucky to have you Erin, who is elbow deep in the midst of this virus and in the know first hand. Thank you for keeping this California horse & mini owner informed with facts!!!

And to all you others out there who keep us updated, thank you! I hope your horses keep healthy and I bet they will since you are staying informed. My prayers go out to all the affected people but especially their horses.


----------



## wpsellwood (May 20, 2011)

This is good to know, I wonder if they care if we come.from Colorado







joylee123 said:


> Here is the reply from the show manager to my concern about attending the Bluestem show in Lincoln Nebraska June 6th....Hi Lauralee
> 
> I talked to the Bluestem committee and they called the State Vet and this is his reponse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte (May 20, 2011)

From the Daily Oklahoman. May 20. but hysteria is not warranted as this horse probably traveled straight from the show in Utah to his home farm. If that is the case the the disease would be isolated on this one farm.

*PLEASE SEE THE SECTION IN BELOW IN BOLD*

Deadly horse virus approaches Oklahoma

A highly contagious, deadly horse virus is under investigation in a horse in Love County. The virus kills a high percentage of infected horses.

BY SONYA COLBERG Oklahoman 0

Published: May 20, 2011

An Oklahoma horse is being tested for a dangerous herpes virus that has killed horses in the West and Midwest and led to cancellation of horse events in Tulsa and other cities.

The horse with the suspected case of equine herpes virus-1, or EHV-1, is in Love County, said acting state veterinarian Michael Herrin. The herd of about 30 horses is under quarantine.

“This particular strain is an extremely aggressive strain,” Herrin said.

Herrin said when horses are exposed, many become ill and many die or are euthanized. Of 34 horses in nine states confirmed with the virus, at least seven have died or been euthanized.

“That number (34) is very conservative,” he said.

The Oklahoma horse was at the National Cutting Horse Association national championship show in Ogden, Utah, where the virus originated.

After becoming exposed at the Utah show between April 29 and May 8, several horses were found with the illness at a California show. The virus also has been identified in horses in Colorado, Washington, Idaho, Arizona, New Mexico, Oregon, Texas and western Canada.

In an attempt to stop the virus, all cutting horse association events have been canceled this weekend and future shows also could be canceled, according to a statement from the association’s president.

Tulsa show canceled

Tulsa canceled its May 14-28 cutting horse show as a precaution.

Oklahoma Quarter Horse Association President Jerry Burd said word spread that some horses that attended the Utah show likely would be at the Tulsa show.

“As a horse owner, it is scary with something like this going around,” Burd said. “It’s the buzz everywhere.”

*Edmond equine veterinarian Mike Johnston said his office received about 20 calls in one day this week from horse owners concerned about the virus. *

* *

*“If you haven’t been to the Ogden show, your horse’s exposure is nothing more than what you’ve had in the past,” he said. *

* *

*He recommends that horse owners think hard about taking horses to cutting horse events right now, while team ropers, hunter-jumpers and other specialties are at no greater risk than usual.* 

Oklahoma has not imposed additional regulations on horses coming into the state, Herrin said.

Colorado has begun a permit system so horses moving into the state can be tracked. Colorado State University is restricting nonemergency visits by horses and camelids (alpacas, llamas, camels) to the veterinary teaching hospital in Fort Collins. Other states have begun adding notations to travel health certificates saying the horse did not attend the Utah show and was not exposed to horses that did.

Herrin said the decision on whether horse events should proceed is up to event and facility managers.

City show still planned

Burd said the Redbud Spectacular horse show still is scheduled in Oklahoma City for June 1-12, though extra precautions such as deep disinfecting of stalls will occur.

Herrin said this is the first time the virus has been a significant threat to Oklahoma horses.

The virus caused worry in 2006 in the East, where it caused havoc at horse racing tracks and training farms in New Jersey, Maryland, Kentucky, New York and Florida. This year, concern has spread rapidly over the Internet.

Read more: http://newsok.com/deadly-horse-virus-approaches-oklahoma/article/3569606#ixzz1MuvDymoQ

REFLECTIONS

a miniature horse farm, inc.

www.sunrae.com/reflections/

[email protected]


----------



## tagalong (May 20, 2011)

> Actually I think this thread has been pretty good, no arguing haven't seen any reason for flame suits-this is information that can help you make and informed decision to protect your animals.


That has been true for the most part...





But you know, you can disagree with someone without the snippy "well, kudos to you" comments and insisting that they are wrong in what comes across (IMO) as a very sneering tone. Other outbreaks have happened - and no one shrugged them off then or is suggesting that you should be shrugging it off now. These outbreaks are always serious and quarantines happen and the warnings have ALWAYS gone out. If you lived in an area that was affected you would have heard more about it through vets and other horse people - and such things are always reported on all the horse news websites etc.

Thanks to those who are reporting updates and facts as opposed to the speculation and wild rumours that been flying around the horse community here... like the report that a certan facility was clsoing its doors for 2 months as 2 or 4 or 5 horses had died. It was not true in any way - and the same can be said for a lot of other stuff I have been told in the past few days. Caution and due care is great... panic is not. _And there is a lot of OTT panic out there._ For example - some of our riders at the therapeutic riding center have cancelled out for the rest of this session - because their parents heard from a "horseperson" that EHV-1 can be transmitted to humans...


----------



## Jacki (May 20, 2011)

wpsellwood said:


> This is good to know, I wonder if they care if we come.from Colorado


Nebraska has no restrictions on horses traveling to or from any state. I spoke directly with Dr. Dennis Hughes, Nebraska State Veterinarian, at the present time he anticipates no further restrictions but suggested I call him back next week just to make sure the situation had not changed. Here in Nebraska the exposed horses are all still healthy, because they were exposed they are in quarantine, not because they are sick or showing symptoms.

The Bluestem MHC AMHR and AMHA shows are June 3-4 and June 5. We will speak directly with Dr. Hughes again next week and update our exhibitors.

Jacki Loomis

Secretary / Treasurer

Bluestem MHC


----------



## epetrilli (May 20, 2011)

tagalong said:


> That has been true for the most part...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy B (May 20, 2011)

I have not heard of too many false rumors. I can say, that I show all over the country and have not heard of any outbreaks lately, even though I just found out since this current EHV-1 outbreak, that there was a few horses in NJ (??) that tested positive for EHV-1 last month. The last time I remember hearing about this outbreak that closed racetracks and such was back in 06 or 07. I also know that several states are not current on their updates of affected tested positive horses. Arizona and California to name just a couple. I sure hope that the USDA notice that Erin mentioned will be accurate and informative.

As far as snippy comments, since no one is not hearing voices in these posts, I think its how you want to take the posts that makes you interpret the messages as snippy and "kudos to you". What is fact is that some people are posting their opinions about EHV-1, while others are people in a certain profession(s) that are able to give true, accurate information in regards to the most up to date EHV-1 status.


----------



## Kendra (May 20, 2011)

tagalong said:


> Thanks to those who are reporting updates and facts as opposed to the speculation and wild rumours that been flying around the horse community here... like the report that a certan facility was clsoing its doors for 2 months as 2 or 4 or 5 horses had died. It was not true in any way - and the same can be said for a lot of other stuff I have been told in the past few days. Caution and due care is great... panic is not. _And there is a lot of OTT panic out there._ For example - some of our riders at the therapeutic riding center have cancelled out for the rest of this session - because their parents heard from a "horseperson" that EHV-1 can be transmitted to humans...


Do be sure that you get your information from a reliable source and don't be afraid to call your vet if you have questions. I work for a vet, and while the phone has been ringing off the hook (I had to laugh at the vet quoted in the article above - 20 calls a day, try 20 calls an hour!) we would much rather that our clients contacted the clinic for accurate information than passing on some of the wild rumours that were flying around. Even our local CBC news was broadcasting mis-information a few days ago!


----------



## wildoak (May 20, 2011)

I've been keeping up but out of town since I posted this last week....thanks epetrilli and others for all the good information! If we all use a little common sense, stay informed and stay home when we need to, maybe this thing will dry up and go away for the season... I am in south/central Texas, and there are shows here being cancelled this weekend as a precautionary measure.

Jan


----------



## tagalong (May 20, 2011)

> I just want to make sure that everyone on here knows that I never intended for my posts to come across as sneering or snippy and that "kudos" comments never have and will not be coming from me. The information I have posted has been from first hand experinence that I felt would be beneficial to LB members.


*epetrilli *- your posts have been even and informative and you have said nothing wrong... but comments like this is response to someone who was apparently not as alarmed as she was supposed to be and merely expressing her thoughts and opinions ...



> Kudos to you for knowing it all and to not be bothered by this trivial information.


... are uncalled for IMO. And definitely come across as snippy. We can discuss this without resorting to that - or so one would hope.


----------



## Minimor (May 20, 2011)

Actually it is true, there have been other EHV-1 outbreaks this year, in Finger Lakes NY (that was November 2010 I think), Beulah Park near Columbus OH (Dec 2010/Jan 2011--that quarantine was lifted Feb. 8th)..Cornell Equine Hospital had a confirmed case the end of March and was put into voluntary quarantine at that time--not sure that quarantine has been lifted yet? Last I heard it was in place indefinitely but that could have changed by now.

So, EHV-1 is always around somewhere--and obviously closer than many may realize (for whomever said it hadn't yet reached the east coast, it actually was there earlier, you just didn't know about it). I have to wonder if this new outbreak is really more virulent, or is it just that it seems more scary because of the large number of horses that were exposed at that one show in Ogden--and then those horses went home to so many different parts of the country--it seemed like it spread all over the US so quickly--and with so many horses exposed there are bound to be higher numbers affected. In the Beaulah Park outbreak 3 horses died--not sure if any more died after I heard about those 3 or if they were the only 3; I never heard a total number of horses affected by that outbreak--but in one barn at the race track, 3 dead is more than enough (I believe racetracks get quarantined barn by barn, not the entire facility).

The neurological form of EHV-1 has been around for many years now--I first heard about it in the early days of Equus magazine when one of the case reports detailed the mysterious neurological symptoms that struck one breeders' herd of horses--testing ultimately proved that the illness and deaths were caused by EHV; as I recall that was the first known case of the neurological symptoms but I don't remember what year that was. Late 70's perhaps, or early 80's? I don't even know how long Equus magazine has been published, but I know that article was way back. From what that article described it was a very nasty strain of the virus then, but that particular case was confined to just the one property. Had one of those horses been at a competition somewhere with 1000 other horses, I suspect that it would have spread to all corners of the country with those horses when they returned to their homes in various states.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 20, 2011)

Minimor said:


> The neurological form of EHV-1 has been around for many years now--I first heard about it in the early days of Equus magazine when one of the case reports detailed the mysterious neurological symptoms that struck one breeders' herd of horses--testing ultimately proved that the illness and deaths were caused by EHV; as I recall that was the first known case of the neurological symptoms but I don't remember what year that was. Late 70's perhaps, or early 80's? I don't even know how long Equus magazine has been published, but I know that article was way back.


1978. I've been a subscriber since 1980 and still have almost all of my back issues and even managed to get those first two years....if I get a chance I will look it up.


----------



## shelia (May 20, 2011)

California has now confirmed secondary infections. (meaning horses who were not at the show are now testing possitive).


----------



## Minimor (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Lucy; I have all the old magazines here somewhere, but probably in a box at the very back of the garage--I haven't gone hunting for them yet!


----------



## shelia (May 20, 2011)

tagalong said:


> *epetrilli *- your posts have been even and informative and you have said nothing wrong... but comments like this is response to someone who was apparently not as alarmed as she was supposed to be and merely expressing her thoughts and opinions ...
> 
> ... are uncalled for IMO. And definitely come across as snippy. We can discuss this without resorting to that - or so one would hope.


I am sorry I made that remark. It was wrong.

I do want to be supportive to everyone. I guess I felt I was being put down because I am concerned about my horses and I felt everyone who was concerned was being belittled because they did not share someone elses views.

I do not want to be that kind of person. Please forgive me.


----------



## shelia (May 20, 2011)

I have not seen people posting wild speculation, so I don't understand why that subject keeps coming up.

Sorry if that sounds snippy.


----------



## sedeh (May 21, 2011)

shelia said:


> California has now confirmed secondary infections. (meaning horses who were not at the show are now testing possitive).


Do you know if these horses actually have any symptoms or just had their titers checked? Many horses who aren't outwardly ill will have positive titers just because this virus has been around for so many years and they've been exposed before and have developed antibodies against it.


----------



## shelia (May 21, 2011)

My info came from the Loomis basin vet update alert. there info is directly from U.C Davis. They work very closely together.

They also know this has occured in other states. It says horses have been infected.

The state maybe a little slower getting the info out because they are waiting for reports from all of the vets.


----------



## Sandy B (May 21, 2011)

The positive horse in Gilroy California was not exposed to any cutters that had been at the Ogden show. It had been on a large trail ride in I want to say Santa Ynez, Ca., that had like 1,000 horses on it. The horse came back from trail ride and fell ill with neurological symptoms and has tested positive for EHV-1. She is being treated. Another horse in Carmel Valley is positive too and showing neurological symptoms. I do not know if that one was exposed to a cutter or ? As soon as I get info and the link on this I will post. The state seems to be way slower on getting the news out and getting accurate counts. I am wondering why?? Just like Arizona reports no affected horses. Yet Al Dunning from Arizona, first handedly told me he has had 4 horses test positive, 3 of those are showing neurological issues. He has several others coming down with fevers and he is waiting on test results on those. He has not had any losses! Thank God!


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 21, 2011)

This is an article from the Wall Street Journal with updated information that addresses some of the issues discussed on this thread.

http://online.wsj.co...eTabs%3Darticle


----------



## shelia (May 21, 2011)

California now has 15 confirmed cases in 10 counties.


----------



## Sandy B (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the updates! I wish people would just stay home for a couple weeks!! These numbers are climbing and spreading


----------



## Eohippus (May 21, 2011)

Its hitting closer to home too. People I know personally have been quarantined/come in contact with it (our full size horse trainer/riding instructor). We've started to take our horses temps daily, only because its hitting so close to home now. Just want to be on the safe side of things. I'm hoping we're at the peak on things and everything will slowly start to die down and the number of cases stops climbing. By the end of summer I hope we can all breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 21, 2011)

_You can refer to this site for accurate and updated information...._

_ _

_http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahss/equine/ehv/_

_ _


----------



## shelia (May 21, 2011)

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/animal_health/equine_herpes_virus.html here is a site for california that is a little more up to date. It also states which counties are involved.


----------



## Sandy B (May 21, 2011)

shelia said:


> http://www.cdfa.ca.g...rpes_virus.html here is a site for california that is a little more up to date. It also states which counties are involved.




It is so frustrating that although this is a bit more up to date that it is not exactly accurate. I know the gal in Lincoln (Placer County) that has three EHV-1 positive horses. The two horses in Glenn County were NOT at the cutting, but exposed to a horse that had been at the cutting. There is also the horse Gilroy that was not at any cutting but on the big 1,000 horse trail ride that is being tested for EVH-1 and the other in Carmel Valley. Those are two suspected cases (no test results back yet). At least it seems treatment with the new anti-viral drugs and supportive therapies seem to be saving the majority of horses lives!!


----------



## shelia (May 21, 2011)

Yes Sandy, I do know about those and I see that some people in those areas have the same questions as you.

I guess it takes the state a little longer to get there reports out and it takes even longer on the federal level. Some people will not believe it unless the government tells them it is so. We can only hope that people in those areas will be cautious whether they believe it or not.

I am sure the owners who are suffering through this are heartbroken. They also have to worry they may exposed some else to the same heartbreak without knowing.

Some of those horses were very expensive too. canceling shows and events will be a big blow to the industry financialy. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## shelia (May 22, 2011)

This is the latest statement from Loomis Basin Equine Medical Center:

Current Herpes Update: Here are some highlights from the recent USDA and California State Vet Reports, as well as some information that our clinic has received on our own cases (please remember that there is sometimes a lag in the reporting of this information to the regulatory sites). The USDA reports 7 horses total have either died or been euthanized due to EHM. California is the state with the highest number of horses potentially exposed at the show (54 of the 308 horses were from California). Other strains (particulary the non-neurotropic strain) of EHV-1 have turned up positive in the mass testing effort that is going on, including one horse from a ride in Santa Ynez and one horse here in Placer County. Seventeen horses are now confirmed with the neurotropic strain of EHV-1 in California including an additional Placer County horse that is being treated for significant neurologic disease. The other positive horses in Placer County are doing well and are expected to make a full recovery. Our hospital is still free of any diseased or suspect horses, and we are conducting business as usual, with explicit precautions being taken to keep it safe for all


----------



## suen (May 22, 2011)

Well... I only have two mares and one very sweet baby, but would hate to lose any of them because I exposed them to this virus. I had hoped to do some local showing, but with the outbreak I think we'll just stay home and see how this plays out in the next month. Thank goodness they have had all their shots so I don't have to worry about taking them to a vet, and their feet are due to be trimmed soon, but that will wait too. From what I understand, this can be carried from person to horse, so any non emergency vet calls or farriers will have to wait. Thank you all for keeping us informed......


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 22, 2011)

I did some research over the weekend, and this strain is NOT anything different from the previous few year's. The ENTIRE EHV-1 neuro strain is a single-point mutation from the normal respiratory version, which is what gives it the added symptoms and neuro effects. That's also why the current EHV-1 vaccines ARE useful, both in preventing and mitigating the diseases. There has been one (just one, never been able to be repeated) research case where the vaccine made the disease WORSE, but like I said, its never been repeated (well, its been attempted, just the results have never been repeated).


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 22, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/notes/team-ad-international-llc/from-kathy-bro-on-the-loss-of-stella/216860498333138

So sad.


----------



## shelia (May 22, 2011)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> I did some research over the weekend, and this strain is NOT anything different from the previous few year's. The ENTIRE EHV-1 neuro strain is a single-point mutation from the normal respiratory version, which is what gives it the added symptoms and neuro effects. That's also why the current EHV-1 vaccines ARE useful, both in preventing and mitigating the diseases. There has been one (just one, never been able to be repeated) research case where the vaccine made the disease WORSE, but like I said, its never been repeated (well, its been attempted, just the results have never been repeated).


Thanks Nathen for the info.

Do you think these horses may not have been vaccinated?

I do worry because I had to take my mare and foal To Loomis basin and they had to spend 2 days there. I have now brought them home. I trust the vets a great deal and they have said that no cases are there. It is in Placer county and I had haul them for about an hour. It is getting pretty warm out and flies are showing up. Do you know if this virus can be carried by flies?


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 22, 2011)

No, its direct transmission. Nose to nose, sneezes, etc.

The vaccine HELPS, but it is NOT, WHATSOEVER, a cure. Its NOT as effective against the neuro version as it is with the "regular" respiratory version.


----------



## shelia (May 22, 2011)

Thanks again Nathen.


----------



## epetrilli (May 22, 2011)

I was not going to post here again but I feel it is necessary. Nathan would you please share where you researched your information on this strain, as since it is important to note than the strain profile that was sequenced from this outbreak has not Been publically released I would be very interested in where this information came from. And while I believe everyone is entitled to their own opinion I am curious why you are so adement to lead people to downplay the severity of this disease?

I am asking both personally and professionally and with an open mind because I have no idea what you do, but as I am very close to this outbreak I am concerned why my information is so drastically different than yours???


----------



## kaykay (May 23, 2011)

Epetrilli thank you so much for your posts. I for one really appreciate you taking the time to keep us all updated.

Nathan your post is a little misleading. It can also be transmitted indirectly. The horse does not have to come nose to nose with another horse to get the virus.

I would also like to see the link to where you got your information/case study


----------



## Mona (May 23, 2011)

Erin, I also want to thank you for your posts! To me, considering your career position and first hand knowledge with working on this disease and this particular strain of it, PERSONALLY, I value your posts above all others! And I agree, Nathan, you make it sound like whatever you are reading is "gospel", but if you do not have first hand knowledge of the disease I don't think it's right for you to be making it sound like Erin is feeding us poor/wrong information. I appreciate the fact that you are trying to be helpful too, but there are others more knowledgeable in regards to this specific strain of this disease that are working very hard at trying to supress the spread of this disease. It won't do anyone any good to downplay it.


----------



## shelia (May 23, 2011)

I think I understood nathens post. I think he was saying that it isn't airborne so it just doesn't drift in the wind.

My concern was that if flys were landing on the nasal discharge of an infected horse, then went to a new horse and landed around its nostrils could it be carrying enough spores to infect that horse.

I understand no one has the time to post a complete explanation of just how it all works and we may not all understand completly if they did. Nathen is helpfull, he just is trying to keep it simple. I realize To understand it comepletly I would need years of study. I am not a scientist and no one has time or a reason to educate me to that point. That is what college is for.


----------



## epetrilli (May 23, 2011)

I want to quickly clarify 2 things and then I need to run First in my last post what I meant to say was that I wasn't going to post here again unless I had new relevant updated information, not that I wasn't ever going to post again. I am one that only posts when I have something to contribute, a quiet type so you could say. I am just learning the power of social media-LOL!

Second, it is very important to note that there is NO proven evidence that this is not airborne, in fact it has been found to be extremely contagious and there have been confirmed cases where the horse did not have direct contact with another horse. This is not my opinion this has been stressed by many veterinarians and professionals in multiple areas so PLEASE do not think that you are safe simply because your horse is not making nose to nose contact. Continue to be diligent and take precautions to keep your horses risk of exposure down.

I don't want to take away from this tread but I do want everyone to know that in order to scientifically "prove" vaccine effectiveness, rate and method of infections (airborne or not, virulence, ect) it requires very lengthy and often contravercial live animal studies. This means we as scientists have to get permission from federally governed agencies to terminally infect horses with this painful and lethal disease using multiple methods and procedures. That is just one of many reasons that we can not answer every question with every outbreak-it is simply not possible nor ethical depending on who you ask, to intentionally cause such suffering until we have a better handle on how the genomics of the disease itself work. At that point (if we ever get there since these encapsulated viruses mutate so often) we will be able to conduct more accurate and precise studies which may someday lead to complete understanding, vaccine and treatment of this and several other diseases(vaccine is prevention not to ever be mistaken for "cure", treatment would be where a cure would come in). That's my "perfect world" scenario in a nut-shell!!!

Ok guess that was 3 things, sorry! 9am better start paying attention to my meeting


----------



## shelia (May 23, 2011)

Thank you also Eptilli for a more indepth explantion. I know all of you are busy. I don't want to badger people for clear cut answers when sometimes their just aren't any. This virus is just too close for comfort for me. I take any info I can get and will always err on the side of caution.

I really hope that people continue to post info when they get it and not feel they will be attacked if they do.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Erin for your time and information. What you post about this strains ease of transmission is why I posted the episode from facebook where this gal lost her mare. I have it first hand on several situations where someone has a sick horse, or lost one that did not attend the Ogden event, and had no direct contact with any horse that did attend the event in Ogden. I have read and posted also from experts why they are so concerned with this strain, it is extremely contagious, it acts and seems more virulent, and it is not the same as previous outbreaks of this strain.


----------



## Sandy B (May 24, 2011)

Here is a great article that Quarter Horse News just posted.

http://www.quarterhorsenews.com/index.php/news/industry-news/10418-is-your-horse-vunerable-an-ehv-1-qaa.html

In regards to the "are we supposed to vaccinate/booster", I think many people read this wrong. It is my opinion that if your horse has been being vaccinated for Rhino every 3 to 4 months then it is safe for you to administer another booster. If your horse has not had the vaccine, I would caution you about administering. Talk to your veterinarian about the vaccine and when the last time your horse received it to get the best advise.

***Remember, there is NO vaccine that protects your horse against the neurological form of EHV-1. It has only been shown to reduce some of the shedding of the virus in affected horses.

The virus can live for 30 days or more on walls, fences, buckets, rocks, trailers, etc...... It does not have to be transmitted by nose to nose contact or by sneezing!! You can have the virus on you if you have been in contact with an affected horse and then handle another horse. It can be on your jacket, gloves, shoes, etc..... Thats why KEEP YOUR HORSES AT HOME for the next few week, its not the end of the world to do that.


----------



## shelia (May 24, 2011)

http://www.colorado.gov/ag Colorado has 9 and 22 suspect cases California has 18 cases now and have added Sacramento county to the list. Some states have not reported in a few days.


----------



## Minimor (May 24, 2011)

Here is what one British Columbia vet clinic has to say about the EHV-1 outbreak:

My link

To date our Manitoba shows are not affected by this outbreak. Our June show is going ahead as planned; there were no Manitoba cutters at the competition in Ogden, nor are there any Manitoba horses that have had contact with the horses from Ogden. The recent events at our show facility have been filled with local horses only--there have been no entries from any of the affected states or provinces, nor are any of our exhibitors from any of those states/provinces. Exhibitors seem to be comfortable with the safety level of this show.

I personally would be hesitant to haul to a show in any of the affected states/provinces--before I would attend any such show I would do my research and determine just how safe the show facility is--what events have been held there in recent weeks, who the entrants were and where they were from, what is the likelihood that the show could be a source of infection.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 24, 2011)

This new article today in our local paper just shows how the state offices lag behind information. This is what my vet warned me about.

http://elkodaily.com/news/local/article_5e9a8d40-861c-11e0-8c90-001cc4c03286.html

With all the bleach solution spraying procedures for biosecurity, I was under the impression that bleach has little effect on organic matter. Fairgrounds and arenas and in particular our Horse Palace are very dirty and none used a detergent to clean first with heavy spraying, and THEN use the bleach mix. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Flying minis (May 24, 2011)

rubyviewminis said:


> This new article today in our local paper just shows how the state offices lag behind information. This is what my vet warned me about.
> 
> http://elkodaily.com...1cc4c03286.html
> 
> With all the bleach solution spraying procedures for biosecurity, I was under the impression that bleach has little effect on organic matter. Fairgrounds and arenas and in particular our Horse Palace are very dirty and none used a detergent to clean first with heavy spraying, and THEN use the bleach mix. Or am I wrong?



Bleach is excellent to kill viruses. It's used often in labs for that very purpose (I worked in an animal vaccine lab, now in pharmaceuticals). The most common thing used was a bleach / alcohol mixture actually.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 24, 2011)

Yes bleach is broken down quickly by organic matter. I highly recommend Virkon S (I posted a link to it through Valley Vet earlier in this thread). That's what we used at CSU.


----------



## kaykay (May 24, 2011)

We use nalvasan as it is much better than bleach for using on dirt and areas where there is manure etc


----------



## Katiean (May 24, 2011)

It really gets me that there is such a problem with this outbreak. There is a local farrier school and they will come pick up your horses and bring them back after there feet are done. There is no way I can send my horses off property at this point.


----------



## wildoak (May 24, 2011)

Stall Safe is also an effective disinfectant - "Stall Safe® is a proven virucidal (destroy viruses), antibacterial, and mildewstat (inhibits mildew growth). It is more effective than most chemicals, including bleach, ammonia, iodine, and pine cleaners. Studies have shown that a number of viruses can be killed with regular use of disinfectants such as Stall Safe®." from a website...I've been using it the last year or so at shows and to disinfect foaling stalls. Easier to find than Virkon, most feed stores carry it.

Jan


----------



## epetrilli (May 24, 2011)

Any broad spectrum disinfectant is going to be the most beneficial when dealing with resistant viruses. Virkon-S is a very good product and as posted can be purchased through Valley Vet. We use several stronger lab grade disinfectants within the barns, surgical suites and labs but those are often more difficult to come across. I personally use Accel TB and stand behind it, but others that have already been mentioned Virkon, Novalsan, Lysol Concentrate also work well. Bleach is very short lived and actually can be caustic if inhaled in large quantities so I typically wait at least 30mins before putting horses back into an area sprayed with bleach. Not saying don't use bleach because it is by far better than nothing, but please remember that if you dilute bleach and keep it in a spray bottle you will need to re-stock every 5 days as the effectiveness wears off!!! Bleach has a short half-life.

Also just have to note that for anyone who was not able to get on the webinar through TheHorse.com tonight they are going to post a video link in the upcoming days. It was overall a good presentation with useful information and I applaud everyone involved with putting it together. There were a few "scientific" terms that I did not like how they were explained as I think it will cause confusion, but I am sort of picky. Namely the "mutation" debate... But it will be what it will be and in the end when the study of the outbreak is concluded I hope it is explained in greater detail. What we call a mutation in the lab is very different that the mutant Dr. Morley discussed in seminar. The best part about the information however was that it was stressed and confirmed that the best management of this outbreak is to stay put, not travel in affected areas and use biosecurity measures to keep your animals safe



Prevention is the best medicine in this case!!!


----------



## Mominis (May 24, 2011)

Katiean said:


> It really gets me that there is such a problem with this outbreak. There is a local farrier school and they will come pick up your horses and bring them back after there feet are done. There is no way I can send my horses off property at this point.



This post made me think about a conversation I had with one of our fellow boarders tonight. One of the local vets that she has been in contact with mentioned that your farrier's shirt is a place where there is often bacteria that can spread diseases like this. I had not even considered that until she and I were discussing this tonight and it came up.

Entries are due on the 27th for the first show we were planning to attend this year. At this point, we are very unsure about going. In fact, I highly doubt that we will. Maybe it's playing it too safe, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## albahurst (May 24, 2011)

epetrilli said:


> Any broad spectrum disinfectant is going to be the most beneficial when dealing with resistant viruses. Virkon-S is a very good product and as posted can be purchased through Valley Vet. We use several stronger lab grade disinfectants within the barns, surgical suites and labs but those are often more difficult to come across. I personally use Accel TB and stand behind it, but others that have already been mentioned Virkon, Novalsan, Lysol Concentrate also work well. Bleach is very short lived and actually can be caustic if inhaled in large quantities so I typically wait at least 30mins before putting horses back into an area sprayed with bleach. Not saying don't use bleach because it is by far better than nothing, but please remember that if you dilute bleach and keep it in a spray bottle you will need to re-stock every 5 days as the effectiveness wears off!!! Bleach has a short half-life.
> 
> Also just have to note that for anyone who was not able to get on the webinar through TheHorse.com tonight they are going to post a video link in the upcoming days. It was overall a good presentation with useful information and I applaud everyone involved with putting it together. There were a few "scientific" terms that I did not like how they were explained as I think it will cause confusion, but I am sort of picky. Namely the "mutation" debate... But it will be what it will be and in the end when the study of the outbreak is concluded I hope it is explained in greater detail. What we call a mutation in the lab is very different that the mutant Dr. Morley discussed in seminar. The best part about the information however was that it was stressed and confirmed that the best management of this outbreak is to stay put, not travel in affected areas and use biosecurity measures to keep your animals safe
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Erin. I was not aware of the short half-life of bleach. I will be ordering some Virkon.


----------



## HGFarm (May 25, 2011)

This is still spreading and unfortunately not ALL state vet offices are keeping up with the news! Our office is NOT. My vet was here today for routine stuff and informed me that another place she was at has more sick horses!!! They were moved from one of the trainers who had been to the cutting event in UT and brought it back with him and now horses at the facility they were moved to are sick!

She recommended NO TRAVEL period- there is no emergency show, trail ride or ANYTHING at this time. Most of the state here is in voluntary quarantine. She recommended no horses in, and if horses leave the property, they dont come back. Even boarding stables here are not allowing the boarders horses trail riding off the property.

She recommended no contact with other farms or horses period, and if you have to go to the feed store, hardware store or any other place where germs may be tracked in, bleach or lysol your shoes, scrub your hands and arms, and depending on where you have been, change your clothes. She advised the cost of treatment per day is about $700 for the medications and things needed.


----------



## Jacki (May 25, 2011)

All,

I just spoke by phone with Dr. Dennis Hughes, Nebraska State Veterinarian, who confirmed that there are No cases of EHV-1 in Nebraska. The horses that were quarantined because they had been at cutting events have remainded healthy during the quarantine period and are scheduled to be released on Sunday and Monday of next week.

The Bluestem MHC AMHR / AMHA shows scheduled for Lincoln, NE June 3-5 are still planning to go on. There are no new restrictions on horse transport to - from - through Nebraska. As a club we will do our best to practice sound biosecurity methods, we'll lay out our stall arrangements with open space wherever possible and make spray bottles of disinfectant available for use at check-in. www.bluestemminihorse.com.

Keep safe everyone, hopefully states more affected than Nebraska will stabilize soon.

Thanks.

Jacki Loomis


----------



## Mominis (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for that update, Jacki. We are looking at a show the week following yours here in MO. We have decided that if any cases are confirmed in the states that usually haul in (MO, KS, AR, IL, NE) that we will not go. It's good to hear that NE is still clear!! Stay safe.


----------



## Jacki (May 25, 2011)

Mominis said:


> Thanks for that update, Jacki. We are looking at a show the week following yours here in MO. We have decided that if any cases are confirmed in the states that usually haul in (MO, KS, AR, IL, NE) that we will not go. It's good to hear that NE is still clear!! Stay safe.


Yes, it is a relief.

Dr. Hughes also told me he has very little concern about Nebraska horses coming or going to or from Iowa, South Dakota, Kansas, or Missouri because they are not having much of a problem there. That should make you feel a little better too! We'll have stall spray for our exhibitors to spray down their stalls (so they are comfortable that it was done right) and hand sanitizer stations so us exhibitors can minimize the spread of any germs.

Be safe in this crazy weather and we'll see you in Nebraska!

Jacki Loomis


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 25, 2011)

There is another webinar for EHV-1 Tomorrow if anyone is interested. I haven't kept up with this thread to see if anyone already posted it or not. For some reason I am getting them from everywhere. Chris Cox canceled his tour for Oregon after consulting his vet.

https://www3.gotomeeting.com/register/356681222


----------



## albahurst (May 25, 2011)

Can someone please explain the heirarchy of reporting to local vets on the status of cases in each state?

My vets have differing information regarding states' statuses on number of cases than what has been posted here. I am wondering where they get their information and why there seems to be apparent discrepancies?


----------



## Sandy B (May 25, 2011)

I sure wish I knew the answer to that. I know several people with positive horses in Arizona and California that are not being listed yet. California usually seems to be a week behind in the numbers they are reporting but eventually catch up. Arizona on the other hand, when I checked last had listed zero affected horses, when they in fact had 5 positive horses and one fatality from it (all horses were either cutter from the show or in contact with). Even my vet is wondering why the states are not reporting the real numbers affected.


----------



## shelia (May 27, 2011)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahss/equine/ehv/ehv_2011_sitrep_052611.pdf This is the newest report from the USDA. 9 dead horses so far because of this one event.


----------



## epetrilli (May 27, 2011)

Quick update from where we stand here in Colorado and specifically CSU. We have seen a decrease in new cases this week and a steady holding in the number of infected and exposed horses. Due largely in part to our response to shut down and quarantine orders we have seen a positive result in isolation and reduction this week. Our Veternary Medical Center will go back to regular operations as of next week, while still maintaining biosecurity practices and protocols. This is a very large improvement and a step in the right direction. We are still under travel restrictions in many areas however with continued decrease in new active cases we hope to have some of those lifted as well. The majority of our Equine related events, shows and clinics have been cancelled and facilities will remain closed for the next week or so but we are making progress.

There is still a lot of confusion as to why some areas are not reporting, and we will never acutally have the answer as to why. We know AZ imparticular has postively confirmed cases but for whatever reason they are not reporting to APHIS or USDA, so truly it is up to horse owners to make prudent decisions if you live or are thinking about traveling to these areas! If all goes well we can look forward to seeing an end to this in the coming weeks and then we might be able to get around to that show fun season before the summer is gone!! Just remember that with all the information traveleing around, some states effected, some states not, it is important to keep in mind it is not just WHERE you are going that you should consider but also WHO else might attend and WHERE they come from!!!

From my standpoint the scientific investigation of this outbreak will be ongoing far longer than the outbreak will last (we hope at least because I want to show again sometime) as we have many more isolates to investigate why this strain has the virulence it has shown. It is great that everyone is sharing the information in their areas and staying informed! I am gaining optimism this week as things are looking to moving in the right direction but urge everyone to at lease remain cautious for a little bit.


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 27, 2011)

30 miles east of Albuquerque, along I-40...yesterday's little 'East Mountain' newspaper headlined a story quoting a local vet, who said that the outbreak "has killed one horse in the Estancia Valley last week"...(about 30 mi. east and south of here)and that a "Bernalillo County[Albuquerque to about 10 mi. west of here]horse and a Torrance County[county line is about 4 miles east of here]horse were diagnosed as recently as Monday[May 23]; both had been isolated after exposure". A horse from Lea County(SE corner of NM)was said to be 'still trying to recover'. The vet also stated that she had seen two 'possible cases this week' from Bernalillo Co.; both horses had been at Ogden; blood samples and nasal swabs had been sent off, but no confirmation at press time.

All pretty close to me. I am just staying home; not taking my horses anywhere, not going to any 'horsey' events until there has been an 'all-clear' for awhile.A surfeit of caution can't hurt, IMO.

Margo


----------



## Sandy B (May 27, 2011)

Thank you Erin for the update!! Sounds like maybe, just maybe we can breath slightly freer now. I am still staying put for the next couple weeks.


----------



## shelia (May 27, 2011)

I am so grateful that this virus was taken seriously so quickly. The horse owners were quickly notifed and all exposed horses quarintenined. this could easily have been far worse. We can now only hope that no horse slipped through the cracks.


----------



## Katiean (May 27, 2011)

According to our news here in Reno we have 2 new cases in Washoe County. They are asking people to stay off of public lands with there horses. That means no trail rides. What they are concerned about is the wild horses. If this virus gets into the wild horses all you know what is gonna break loose. So hopefully people will respect what has been asked and keep their horses home. They may even cancel the Reno Rodeo. That is still up in the air.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 27, 2011)

They also have this update on Horse.com http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=18296 and for some reason it is not accurate which bothers me.


----------



## epetrilli (May 27, 2011)

Yes we are all still staying in too!! And it is important to note that other places are still having increased cases but my update was to give our local information along with that which we are receiving in the labs regarding other places. It is good to stay updated on your local cases and stay informed making the best decisions for your imparticular area. It is good news that we are getting a handle on it in certain places and we can all breathe a little easier knowing that with swift response and proper isolation this will die out



It will still be a few weeks thou before anyone hears an all clear IMO!

Erin


----------



## HGFarm (May 27, 2011)

Shelia thanks so much for that update.... we in AZ are also wondering why info is not being reported and kept up to date.... since this is pretty crucial info. Does anyone know when/where the last new case was? Is the quarantine working to let this run it's course?


----------



## Mominis (May 27, 2011)

It looks like we are going to stay home from Carethage. I am relieved, to a degree. I really want to go show, but certainly not at the risk of either of my boys. Oh well, guess there's always Colombia in July and Bluestem in August. See you guys there, I hope!


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (May 27, 2011)

I am staying home from the Bryan show next weekend. I really wanted to go . I haven't been to a show yet this year because of mare watching. I am going to wait until July ,hopefully everything will be fine by then. So July 8,9 10 San Antonio. I can't wait. Our club has cancelled two up coming events so everyone will stay home.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2011)

shelia said:


> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahss/equine/ehv/ehv_2011_sitrep_052611.pdf This is the newest report from the USDA. 9 dead horses so far because of this one event.





I think that there are actually more than that. Our local news reported two horses euthanized in Utah several days ago, and the article there says just one died here. Unless they don't count euthanized as dying from the disease?

Ok, never mind, I missed the second one on the other chart. It's been a long, hard day for me, sigh....


----------

